# The new SM300



## jswing

Up on the Omega site. Looks amazing.

OMEGA Watches: Baselworld 2014


----------



## gaopa

That is a beauty! Thanks for sharing. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## GregoryD

Looks pretty good. They even have a split screen so you can compare the vintage and new version. Glad to see 41mm, which seems reasonable.


----------



## traf

Gorgeous remake of the original. Still don't know the case thickness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

I know I'm going to be trashed here but the new SM300 does nothing for me, not really feeling it like the Mark II and I'm not a chronograph kind of guy. IMO.


----------



## jwilloughby46

For me, the jury is still out on the patina look on the watch face. I'll give it a few days and see if it grows on me. Is that a micro adjust system on the clasp? If so, I wonder if I could use this bracelet on my 2200.80?


----------



## AussieLoads

Definitely like it! Even if the patina is questionable...I can't deny that the design definitely sings to me. Love the old SM300s and this is simply a modern reiteration of those design elements with a kickass movement.

If I hadn't recently bought the PO...this would be straight on the top of the list.


----------



## yuk0nxl1

Fire99 said:


> I know I'm going to be trashed here but the new SM300 does nothing for me, not really feeling it like the Mark II and I'm not a chronograph kind of guy. IMO.


I really did not want to say anything but felt like the jury was still out for me on the SM300. I feel like I want to like it but not sure if I really do or not. I think some of the new features on the Mark II are cool but just really just don't like the overall look.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaCaitlin

It's beautiful. No date window and broad arrow hour hand makes it a winner for me.


----------



## soaking.fused

I am not caring for the vintage lume paired with a bezel that will not age. If the lume was the normal C3, I would consider it.

Also would be more excited had Omega decided to utilize open 9's and 6's..which, sadly did not make it to the dial.
Soak.


----------



## NoahKaatz

Like the original, I wish it kept the Keystone surrounding the 'pip lume' on the bezel ... adds a needed element of personality.


----------



## IGotId

I'm very interested in seeing more pics of the blue dial version(s). I'm wondering if one is a limited edition of some sort as it appears to have some numbering on the dial.


----------



## amartolos

Fire99 said:


> I know I'm going to be trashed here but the new SM300 does nothing for me, not really feeling it like the Mark II and I'm not a chronograph kind of guy. IMO.


it does nothing to me either.


----------



## copperjohn

It's says the self winding movement has a "time zone function". What's that? And under features it lists "date". Who is updating their website?


----------



## saderules

Not liking the fake patina. It tries too hard.


----------



## ErikS

I'd be happy if they'd remove the silly/redundant "Seamaster.....Master...." - one will note the orginal wasn't plagued by such rubbish.


----------



## Muddy250

traf said:


> Gorgeous remake of the original. Still don't know the case thickness!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Approx 15mm


----------



## carlhaluss

Fire99 said:


> I know I'm going to be trashed here but the new SM300 does nothing for me, not really feeling it like the Mark II and I'm not a chronograph kind of guy. IMO.


I'm gonna reserve final judgment until I see it in person, but at first look it doesn't really do much for me either. The only thing that held me back a little bit from getting my Mark II was this Basel 2014 announcement, but I see that I did the right thing.
I'm not usually a fan of a chronograph myself, but the Speemaster is definitely the exception for me, too.
I'm not sure about the "aged" lume either, until I see it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## amartolos




----------



## Fire99

carlhaluss said:


> I'm gonna reserve final judgment until I see it in person, but at first look it doesn't really do much for me either. The only thing that held me back a little bit from getting my Mark II was this Basel 2014 announcement, but I see that I did the right thing.
> I'm not usually a fan of a chronograph myself, but the Speemaster is definitely the exception for me, too.
> I'm not sure about the "aged" lume either, until I see it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


It was your actual in person wrist shots that did it for me Carl, on the Mark II- Maybe I'll change my mind about the SM300 when I see actual wrist shots. In the meantime I feel relieved that I can still focus on Dan's no date Sub and Chris's Opaline AT (seeing as the new AT date window looks unfinished as well)


----------



## GTTIME

I like it but not for me.


----------



## Muddy250

carlhaluss said:


> I'm gonna reserve final judgment until I see it in person, but at first look it doesn't really do much for me either. The only thing that held me back a little bit from getting my Mark II was this Basel 2014 announcement, but I see that I did the right thing.
> I'm not usually a fan of a chronograph myself, but the Speemaster is definitely the exception for me, too.
> I'm not sure about the "aged" lume either, until I see it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


The lume only looks aged on the Omega site, looks normal here.

Baselworld 2014: The Omega Novelties


----------



## Phil_P

Unfortunately I don't see anything here for me to get excited about either.

Luckily though, the folks at Tudor have come up with a corker of a diver in their blue release of the "Black Bay" diver. Now that's a modern dive watch I could buy and wear :-!


----------



## bluloo

Very nice design, though I don't feel compelled to own one.


----------



## Vanquished

Not sure what I think about it yet. I like it, but there are parts of it that I am not a fan of. Maybe it will grow on me. Definitely content with the PO that I currently own though.


----------



## TSC

S'Ok, nothing great. If I was given one, I'd wear it, but ..... if the 2500 PO had just come out and they were side by side... I'd still have gone for the PO Mk l. Every time.


----------



## Gns7

It's nice but doesn't do it for me either. My PO is safe


----------



## Triton9

I am glad that I own the SMP2254 and PO 2500C.


----------



## Chibatastic

Going to be frank and just get this off my chest.
It looks like a watch enthusiast took the old SM300 and modded it into a FrankenSM300. State of the art features I'll applaud individually but poor design execution IMO.


















Had they just done all of this to a no date PO I think it would have been better. Gen 1 PO would be preferable but either generation would be an improvement.

Chibatastic


----------



## Quotron

Chibatastic said:


> Going to be frank and just get this off my chest.
> It looks like a watch enthusiast took the old SM300 and modded it into a FrankenSM300. State of the art features I'll applaud individually but poor design execution IMO.
> 
> Had they just done all of this to a no date PO I think it would have been better. Gen 1 PO would be preferable but either generation would be an improvement.
> 
> Chibatastic


I think you're right, it looks like they dressed a PO up to go to a retro costume party...

I wish watch manufacturers could actually design something original (shocking concept) instead of just re-releasing/updating old versions. They have as little creativity as Hollywood with all of the sequals and re-boots of old(er) movies.


----------



## GTTIME

My exact thoughts were, I sure am glad I own two Gen 1 POs. Especially my modded PO.


----------



## TitanCi

Looks like a NOS SM 300. Very nostalgic. 

Caliber 8400, though? Whats up with that???


Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## mt1tdi

I'd like to see a lume shot. I miss the open 6 and 9 as well.


----------



## Betterthere

I know what I am getting for Thanksgiving and it won't be a turkey. Ha.


----------



## joseph80

It looks nice but I hate sandwich dials and polished mid links, add a TAG style insert and I'm passing. 
Applied numerals and sapphire lumed bezel with a brushed bracelet would have been a home run.
The new Sea-Dweller is amazing though.


----------



## 379CID

I like it! I wasn't too keen on the hands in the early teaser shots, but now I think they look good. I'm OK with the faux patina. I'm a fan of the JLC Tribute to Deep Sea watches, and they also use aged look markers. The thing I don't like is the PCL. Any confirmed price info? I read somewhere it will be about $6200.


----------



## timenut

Hmm, I can grow to like this one. Will reserve my judgment until I see one in the flesh. Hopefully, it's not too thick. Will kill it for me if it sits as high as a 8500 PO.


----------



## IGotId

Quotron said:


> I think you're right, it looks like they dressed a PO up to go to a retro costume party...
> 
> I wish watch manufacturers could actually design something original (shocking concept) instead of just re-releasing/updating old versions. They have as little creativity as Hollywood with all of the sequals and re-boots of old(er) movies.


I'm going to quote (possibly paraphrase) Bono: "you glorify the past when the future dries up"


----------



## jpm7791

One site said 5,500 Swiss Francs. That's about $6,200, I believe.

At first I loved it. Then, as I think about it, it really seems like an homage watch. If I wanted an homage diver, which I do, I'd get a Steinhart, which I will. If I wanted a Seamaster 300, I'd buy an old one and have it refurbished by Omega. This looks nice, but instead of completely aping the original, they should have updated it....wait...they did...it's the PO.



timenut said:


> Hmm, I can grow to like this one. Will reserve my judgment until I see one in the flesh. Hopefully, it's not too thick. Will kill it for me if it sits as high as a 8500 PO.


----------



## aardvarkbark

I think buyers will be those who like the 'beigey-orange triangle thingies' and who do not know what 'patina' is.


----------



## timenut

jpm7791 said:


> One site said 5,500 Swiss Francs. That's about $6,200, I believe.
> 
> At first I loved it. Then, as I think about it, it really seems like an homage watch. If I wanted an homage diver, which I do, I'd get a Steinhart, which I will. If I wanted a Seamaster 300, I'd buy an old one and have it refurbished by Omega. This looks nice, but instead of completely aping the original, they should have updated it....wait...they did...it's the PO.


Interesting thoughts, and I don't disagree with you. As much as I like the old SM300, I don't mind having a modern version of it.. and from what I see, it retains enough of its old charm, but updated with the latest watchmaking technology at Omega's disposal. I will still have to check it out in person to see if it sings to me. My main concern is thickness, which IMHO is Omega's Achilles heel for their latest range of watches. If only Omega can stop making watches that sit so tall.


----------



## KneeDragr

Looks nice but too vintage for me. I prefer my PO.


----------



## Nishant

Being a sucker for base dials, 3-6-9-12 Dial and No Date makes it a must have for me ..


----------



## Phil_P

I think this thread, combined with my experience from a recent visit to an AD has really helped me.

I don't want one, and here's why...

Cards on the table - I'm in the "I wanted this to be a vintage thinner diver please" camp. And it looks like it's probably not.

But here's the thing, when trying on some watches last weekend at the ADs, I was wearing my 2254.50 so naturally that becomes my point of reference. They had an old 2500 PO there so I tried that on. Despite being 42mm vs the smaller 41mm of the 2254.50, the dial on the PO is smaller, so it _looks_ smaller despite being bigger and is a lot more uncomfortable to wear due to being a lot thicker.

Next point, unfortunately I'm getting older (just past mid 40's), and my eye sight isn't what it used to be. So that smaller dial on the PO makes it harder to read. In fact, looking down at my 2254.50, that larger non-glossy dial and those huge sword hands make it the most legible watch I have ever seen. That means every other watch I try on and compare it against fails or falls short on the legibility test.

So as much as I was hoping Omega would release a stunning reissue of a classic vintage diver, in a sensibly sized/proportioned case, my experience at the weekend and developments in this thread have made me realise that I already own my perfect dive watch - the 2254.50. It's perfectly proportioned at 41mm and 12mm thick, it has a lovely big clear dial and fantastically large clear sword hands. It has a bombproof mechanism that's easy to get serviced and keeps great time. It comes in black, blue or white (GMT) flavours, in steel or titanium with a choice of bond or speedy style bracelets that are extremely comfortable. So I guess in another 20 years or so I'll have my perfect vintage Omega diver 

I know those that love this new SM300 will buy and enjoy wearing it, and I will enjoy watching you all share your experiences, but I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## joseph80

That might be a prototype, the bezel pip is different as well.



Muddy250 said:


> The lume only looks aged on the Omega site, looks normal here.
> 
> Baselworld 2014: The Omega Novelties


----------



## jswing

jpm7791 said:


> One site said 5,500 Swiss Francs. That's about $6,200, I believe.
> 
> At first I loved it. Then, as I think about it, it really seems like an homage watch. If I wanted an homage diver, which I do, I'd get a Steinhart, which I will. If I wanted a Seamaster 300, I'd buy an old one and have it refurbished by Omega. This looks nice, but instead of completely aping the original, they should have updated it....wait...they did...it's the PO.


Here are my thoughts: I love the idea of vintage, and love the original, but I don't want the headache of a vintage watch and the concern that it's a cobbled together frankenwatch. Most of the original SM300's are beat to heck. So for me, this is a perfect compromise, and I think Omega did a great job with it. Furthermore, in my mind a Steinhart isn't a homage, but a knock off. This is a true homage from the original maker. I totally get and respect yours and others opinions, I'm just pretty jazzed about this one.


----------



## Muddy250

joseph80 said:


> That might be a prototype, the bezel pip is different as well.


Very possible


----------



## Mcbeck

I really like this one. All the latest improvements in Omega technology. Nice clean lines ... I don't need a Helium escape valve and I don't really think it needs a winder crown guard when it screws down. Liquid metal bezel and anti-magnetic ... it all looks like a winner to me.

Frankenwatch? I don't really remember those comments with the 57 Speedmaster reissue ... or the Dark Side of the Moon Speedy. Or the intentional vintage-y chocolate dial on the regular Speedy Pro.



BaCaitlin said:


> It's beautiful. No date window and broad arrow hour hand makes it a winner for me.


----------



## WiZARD7

It is also very thick. Specially compared to the thin lugs.








A 8500 PO, is also thick, but at least, it is proportional.


----------



## calv1n

I didn't think too much of it at the beginning of this thread. Now I like it quite a lot. 5 pages. That's how long it takes for my brain to convince itself that it needs something else.


----------



## 379CID

I really don't see this as a competitor to the SubC. That's the PO's job. I think that Omega's aspiration is to offer a watch thematically similar to JLC's Tribute to Deep Sea - a dressier diver that's an homage to beauty of the past. If $6200 is the real price, this is not a bad value for a watch with a liquidmetal bezel and the anti-magnetic movement. If there's similar wiggle room in price negotiation as with a PO, this could be an interesting buy.


----------



## iinsic

Well, no worries, Rolex.... :think:


----------



## jimmer42

iinsic said:


> Well, no worries, Rolex.... :think:
> 
> View attachment 1433663
> View attachment 1433664


Looks like I'm one of very few who would pick the SM300 of these two.

I'm absolutely stoked about this watch and am really surprised at the general feedback. Still, at least I should have no problem picking one up!

Many people say it's too thick ( quite common for modern omegas) but judging by the photos, I just don't see it. It looks to be thinner to me, around 13.5mm.....maybe my eyes are wonky


----------



## Mcbeck

ErikS said:


> I'd be happy if they'd remove the silly/redundant "Seamaster.....Master...." - one will note the orginal wasn't plagued by such rubbish.


The "Master Co-Axial Chronometer" is what Omega is calling the new Devile Tresor as well.


----------



## Coyote555

I like the 'new' SM300, its on the blingy end of things, but that's ok.
But confused on the two tone ~ I see the Senda gold center links on the site
and not in the pics? Are there two versions?

I hope they keep the thickness down, it's what makes my 2254 so awesome,
so please not over 13mm's thick.


----------



## scamp007

iinsic said:


> Well, no worries, Rolex.... :think:
> 
> View attachment 1433663
> View attachment 1433664


Haven't you seen this yet Rob?










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## copperjohn

Has anybody figured out what the "time zone function" is?

Edit: maybe that's what their calling the bezel.


----------



## jsarche

I'm with the guys here who are a bit lukewarm on this watch. It's ok, but not going on my "want to own" list. But there's one thing I'm totally drooling over: the clasp. It appears to me to have a micro-adjustment feature, which would make my POC9300 absolutely perfect. It looks like the new watch has a different style of bracelet, but has anybody heard whether the clasp would fit the bracelet on my POC9300?


----------



## HRC-E.B.

Other than the bracelet (I can't understand why they chose to recycle the boring AT bracelet with the unsightly polished center links), I find that it is a tastefully done tribute, is faux-patina is something you like. It's not my cup of tea, but I can appreciate that it appears to be well designed and well put together.


----------



## Dastick

copperjohn said:


> Has anybody figured out what the "time zone function" is?
> 
> Edit: maybe that's what their calling the bezel.


Likely the ability to adjust the hour hand independantly of the minute hand, as on the PO (and possibly others)


----------



## traf

copperjohn said:


> Has anybody figured out what the "time zone function" is?
> 
> Edit: maybe that's what their calling the bezel.


I think it's the "no-quickset date" feature that currently comes on the 8500 movement. It allows you to manipulate the hour hand independently of the minutes and at increased speed. Hence being able to switch time zones with ease.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

meh doesn't do anything for me either. PCLs and that flat link style look weird, also not digging the PO hour hand. Why not sword hands?


----------



## iinsic

scamp007 said:


> Haven't you seen this yet Rob?


Yeah, Sean. I saw that before the SM300 photos. It would appear that Rolex has stolen Omega's thunder, as those preferring a 40ish mm dive watch but want it to be much thicker than will fit under a sleeve can go with the classic Sea Dweller rather than the new SM300 (since it appears that the SM300 also will be ~15mm). ;-)

As for the new Omega clasp, I have seen one flaw in watch-insider's photos: The extension link appearance is glaringly inconsistent with the rest of the bracelet, so when it is deployed - even partially - it will make the bracelet look funny (similar to the Boschett-style ratcheting clasps that some open up slightly to adjust the fit, but wind up with a really awkward look). At least the Glidelock has regular links visible during small expansions, rather than some cross-grained slab o' steel, to wit:


----------



## BaCaitlin

jimmer42 said:


> Looks like I'm one of very few who would pick the SM300 of these two....


I would pick the SM300 over the Submariner as well. The 'MB' hour hand just kills the watch.


----------



## OTX

BaCaitlin said:


> I would pick the SM300 over the Submariner as well. The 'MB' hour hand just kills the watch.


I agree...those mb hands just kill it. As for the smp300, not a fan of the patina dial. Would rather that happen naturally.


----------



## gippo

jimmer42 said:


> Looks like I'm one of very few who would pick the SM300 of these two.
> 
> I'm absolutely stoked about this watch and am really surprised at the general feedback. Still, at least I should have no problem picking one up!
> 
> Many people say it's too thick ( quite common for modern omegas) but judging by the photos, I just don't see it. It looks to be thinner to me, around 13.5mm.....maybe my eyes are wonky


Even for me 13-13,5 mm


----------



## Betterthere

aardvarkbark said:


> I think buyers will be those who like the 'beigey-orange triangle thingies' and who do not know what 'patina' is.


since i will be buying one maybe you can educate me on all those technical terms


----------



## iinsic

gippo said:


> Even for me 13-13,5 mm


I don't see any way that watch will come in at less than 14.5mm in height.


----------



## Betterthere

Nishant said:


> Being a sucker for base dials, 3-6-9-12 Dial and No Date makes it a must have for me ..


Agree.


----------



## copperjohn

Dastick said:


> Likely the ability to adjust the hour hand independantly of the minute hand, as on the PO (and possibly others)


Ah yes. I forgot the new ones do that.


----------



## Betterthere

Was busy this morning so just got to red the whole thread... Will look at more details but like Nishant I'm in. If I am still around in November will have one reserved. I respect everyone's opinions, pro and con, but I did not expect nor would I expect it to be as thin as our older ones. I have those and I have a PO 8500 which I no longer even consider thick because of the balance above and below so that's not an issue for me (that's only for me others if too thick it's too thick). The no date and somewhat retro look is attractive to me. And nice to have the look yet modern. The clasp reminds me some of Boschett Reef Ranger bracelet and as someone pointed out when extended it will not match well. 

So each to own, but if even close in real life, close to 14mm, etc. I will be happy to share pictures in November. And I will be keeping my old ones also. 

I am not a Rolex hater but they never have appealed to me (think because company I worked for handed them out free after 25 years so saw them everywhere) so in the earlier post, it's the Omega for me.


----------



## pk_diver

Very beautiful watch and state of the art movement and specs. The only thing I don't really go for, is the fake vintage patina. Also a date option could have helped to make this more modern. What about this on the left below:


----------



## mikkemus23

I like it and I look forward to trying it on. :-! Great release by Omega!

Btw, I have already ordered the new SeaDweller


----------



## David Woo

like those 2998 straight lugs.


----------



## beeman101

Not really digging this. This vintage look patina never did it for me and won't do it for in the future either. I think they wanted to give it a vintagey look while keeping in mind the modern context just like this one........


----------



## Quotron

beeman101 said:


> Not really digging this. This vintage look patina never did it for me and won't do it for in the future either. I think they wanted to give it a vintagey look while keeping in mind the modern context just like this one........
> 
> View attachment 1433794


Is that Cruella de Vil or Scrooge McDuck's car?


----------



## ConElPueblo

Remove the polished center links (no, I will not brush them myself!) and get rid of the fake patina and it would actually be a very nice watch.

Now? Really don't like it. Rolex has a much better line-up, especially with the Seadweller. Best new Omega? The Speedmaster MK II or the DeVille.


----------



## iinsic

ConElPueblo said:


> Best new Omega? The Speedmaster MK II or the DeVille.


Don't forget the updated X-33. I think that is noteworthy as well.


----------



## javadave

At first glance I thought this looked like they put a bezel on a AT railmaster. Im may pick up second hand in 2015 but not enough for me.to buy new.


----------



## zerophase

pk_diver said:


> Very beautiful watch and state of the art movement and specs. The only thing I don't really go for, is the fake vintage patina. Also a date option could have helped to make this more modern. What about this on the left below:


Absolutely. I just hate the odd mixture of the patina with the glossy liquidmetal bezel that will stay that shiny forever. Additionally, not digging the polished center-links. Omega could have had something special here, but like everything they've been producing lately, it just seems 1 or 2 steps away from being perfect.

If I had it my way: 
1) All brushed bracelet 
2) Matte the bezel, but keep it a rich black 
3) White/silver markers instead of the patina
4) Reduce the size back to 40mm
5) Reduce the thickness by removing the see-through caseback
6) Bring back the original PO hands

Result? The perfect watch.


----------



## jimmer42

zerophase said:


> Absolutely. I just hate the odd mixture of the patina with the glossy liquidmetal bezel that will stay that shiny forever. Additionally, not digging the polished center-links. Omega could have had something special here, but like everything they've been producing lately, it just seems 1 or 2 steps away from being perfect.
> 
> If I had it my way:
> 1) All brushed bracelet
> 2) Matte the bezel, but keep it a rich black
> 3) White/silver markers instead of the patina
> 4) Reduce the size back to 40mm
> 5) Reduce the thickness by removing the see-through caseback
> 6) Bring back the original PO hands
> 
> Result? The perfect watch.


Well that's pretty much a PO2500, apart from the size


----------



## aardvarkbark

Mcbeck said:


> The "Master Co-Axial Chronometer" is what Omega is calling the new Devile Tresor as well.


'Master' is the designation when the movements include the new 15k gauss anti-magnetic designs.


----------



## aardvarkbark

IGotId said:


> I'm very interested in seeing more pics of the blue dial version(s). I'm wondering if one is a limited edition of some sort as it appears to have some numbering on the dial.


I wonder if it's ceramic like on the ti PO.


----------



## omega1234

I really like the blue variant, but I'm not so sure about the faux patina.


----------



## solesman

I haven't seen the blue variant. Where can I find that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

I'm not sold to this one...but anyway it's a watch full of exclusive technology from a well known brand and the price it's not over the top (as I though at first)...not sold but isn't a bad watch

Edit: just realized that the price quoted it's without taxes...
Forget my previous comment regarding the price lol
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## solesman

Found it. Sorry guys ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1234

solesman said:


> I haven't seen the blue variant. Where can I find that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw it on the ABTW facebook page.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Looks like there are two blue. One matte (which doesn't look so good with the ceramic bezel IMO) and another Ltd Ed that appears to have a ceramic dial and platinum case...


----------



## solesman

Typical that I would like the platinum one. Sigh...

Cheers for posting though John 



aardvarkbark said:


> Looks like there are two blue. One matte (which doesn't look so good with the ceramic bezel IMO) and another Ltd Ed that appears to have a ceramic dial and platinum case...
> 
> View attachment 1434053


----------



## drunken monkey

ok, I like the CK2913 over the later ST watches so this, on paper is an instant hit for me.
However, from the photo above I don't like that it looks too polished, too shiny, too bling.

I have always pictured the 2913 on leather so the same applies here but I don't like how the lugs seem so glossy above.
I was hoping the bezel and dial be matt.


----------



## teeritz

It's not bad. I like it, but I don't love it enough to want to buy it. I can, however, see its appeal. 
Personally, I feel that Omega have milked '1957' and arrow hands as much as they can. And yet STILL no new Railmaster. Maybe next year, hey? If only they had fast-forwarded ten years to 1967, then we may have had a SM300 that would satisfy the "I-don't-want-a-WatchCo/Franken" crowd. 
Still this new watch is an understated and slightly dressier diver than a Planet Ocean, as others have stated, along the lines of J-LeC's Memovox Tribute to Deep Sea models from a couple of years ago.
This new Seamaster 300 _is_ a nice looking watch, but I wish Omega could have added a strip of lume to the hour hand stem. 
Sandwich dial seems a little pointless, given that raised Luminova markers would have performed just as well and perhaps made the production process simpler and the price a fraction cheaper, but this is a minor quibble.
And polished centre links bug me a little. 
In the grande scheme of things, these are minor gripes.

Aside from that, the rest of it is very nice. I love the straight lugs. The dial is nice and legible and the hands and arrow-head hour markers are nicely proportioned. And 41mm is a good size.
If I didn't already have a Planet O and and a WatchCo SM300, I'd be giving this new SM300 a lot more consideration, I'm sure.

To those of you here who plan on getting one of these, rest assured that a year from now, when you put up wrist-pics on a WRUW thread, many of us here will be hitting the 'like' button. 
I'll say in advance, congratulations on your new watch!


----------



## CMTFR

AAMC said:


> I'm not sold to this one...but anyway it's a watch full of exclusive technology from a well known brand and the price it's not over the top (as I though at first)...not sold but isn't a bad watch
> 
> Edit: just realized that the price quoted it's without taxes...
> Forget my previous comment regarding the price lol
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


The price, according to the Watch Observer (France) is:

Basel 2014 : la nouvelle Omega Seamaster 300 | The Watch Observer

stainless steel: 4950€
platinum: 49000€
red gold: 25400€


----------



## AAMC

CMTFR said:


> The price is, according to the Watch Observer (France):
> 
> Basel 2014 : la nouvelle Omega Seamaster 300 | The Watch Observer
> 
> stainless steel: 4950€
> platinum: 49000€
> red gold: 25400€


With or without VAT? If it is without VAT the retail price will be around 6.000€ in most European countries (mine included) yep...6.000€ it's expensive...huge premium vs a "regular" 8500 PO

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CMTFR

AAMC said:


> With or without VAT? If it is without VAT the retail price will be around 6.000€ in most European countries (mine included) yep...6.000€ it's expensive...huge premium vs a "regular" 8500 PO
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


I assume the price is with VAT (21%?) included. At least, I hope so! ;-)


----------



## cuts33

CMTFR said:


> The price, according to the Watch Observer (France) is:
> 
> Basel 2014 : la nouvelle Omega Seamaster 300 | The Watch Observer
> 
> stainless steel: 4950€
> platinum: 49000€
> red gold: 25400€


So it will probably be $6600 to $6800 USD for SS.

If you look at MSRPs at ACE in USD, they are about $100 - $200 higher than in the US when you include the VAT tax.


----------



## AAMC

CMTFR said:


> I assume the price is with VAT (21%?) included. At least, I hope so! ;-)


Lol... anyway I'm not sold, mainly because I want a dressier piece or a "lighter" dial automatic chronograph. Too bad that the new Rolex Cellini's aren't available in steel otherwise I was ready to go all in .... Already sold some stock today (Seagate) and the (small) profit went directly to my watch budget 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Merv

Blue version ain't too shabby.









EDIT - Does this strike anyone as the possible next Bond watch? I'm getting that vibe somehow.


----------



## Quartersawn

I like the blue one much better than the black. A blue dial doesn't make up for a case that is roughly 15mm thick though...


----------



## AAMC

Isn't the blue the Ti version?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CMTFR

Merv said:


> Blue version ain't too shabby.
> 
> View attachment 1434138
> 
> 
> EDIT - Does this strike anyone as the possible next Bond watch? I'm getting that vibe somehow.


I'm afraid that's the platinum version. Scary price!!! :-(


----------



## aardvarkbark

solesman said:


> Typical that I would like the platinum one. Sigh...
> 
> Cheers for posting though John


So, if CMTFR's pricing and my math are correct, that's a $55,000 watch! (?)

I like a blue ceramic dial, and I like a blue ceramic bezel, but looks like it'll be this one for my wrist and budget...


----------



## kloubik

teeritz said:


> Personally, I feel that Omega have milked '1957' and arrow hands as much as they can. And yet STILL no new Railmaster. Maybe next year, hey? If only they had fast-forwarded ten years to 1967, then we may have had a SM300 that would satisfy the "I-don't-want-a-WatchCo/Franken" crowd.


I wish they skipped this SM300, saved the arrow hands for a Railmaster re-edition and went with 1967 SM300 sword hands for a diver re-issue. If Omega wants to go bigger size watches direction, SM300 165.024 would make much more sense as it is already 42mm if I am not mistaken. Also, as more modern looking diver it could appeal to a much bigger audience. This CK2913 looks almost too vintage for a modern watch. It would make sense as a limited edition but not as a model with already 6 variants.


----------



## gippo

AAMC said:


> Isn't the blue the Ti version?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


:-! This blue


----------



## aardvarkbark

AAMC said:


> Isn't the blue the Ti version?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Apparently two blues, one is LE platinum (piece's edition # seen on dial beneath center)...


----------



## CMTFR

aardvarkbark said:


> Apparently two blues, one is LE platinum (piece's edition # seen on dial beneath center)...
> 
> View attachment 1434261


Yes, that makes sense.

Anyway, I don't dislike the watch. Let's wait and see...b-)


----------



## vintageguy

amartolos said:


> it does nothing to me either.


I'll stick with my vintage SM300


----------



## leetse2

Anyone notice the pearl surround on this version? Also the patina lume looks toned downed vs the pictures on the Omega website.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I am glad that it does not have brushed centre links, proper lume or a thinner case, otherwise I would want it. Having one less thing on the list is a great thing. 

I join the club of "I'm still happy with my 2500 PO" people. I would wear that SM300 but I would not be happy about the scratches on the centre links or the fake hipster feeling that 1 week old aged lume would give me. 

However, I understand that some find it appealing. The adjustable clasp (really doesn't look that great when it's extend...), anti-mag movement and LM bezel are cool features that would enhance any current Omega.


----------



## Hosea

Great watch, especially with the technology inside. But lot of things that will prevent me from separating with my PO 2500 : 
-PCL > big no-no for diving watch
- Broad arrow had especially hour had only has lume on the arrow point
- Thickness (est. 14-15 mm?)

let's hope next year will be Railmaster turn, with fully brushed bracelet and normal lume.


----------



## BarracksSi

My only concern is that Omega might be phasing out the 2500-based SMP 300 (yes, with the skeleton hands). I've started to really like it as a possible second Omega for my micro-collection. Not too fat like the PO, not so dressy like the AT. I'm hoping that they'll keep it going and upgrade it to an antimagnetic movement by the time I (or, really, my wife!) is ready to buy.


----------



## CombatMarine

The unholy love child of the mating of a Tudor Black Bay and a Planet Ocean. I would stick with the ceramic SMP


----------



## GaryF

PCL stuff aside (and I guess it makes sense as the original had polished outer links), I LOVE it. It slotted straight into my Next Watch position though it's now facing some competition from the new Sea Dweller.

I came to terms with the faux-patina during the last few years of drooling over various JLC tribute divers. Now I just think of it as a colour that I like rather than an attempt to deceive. 
Simple, beautiful, dripping with heritage while remaining utterly modern in construction. Winner for me.

And the fact that it'll clearly be a lot cheaper than the Rolex is meaning that it is the most likely winner at this stage.


----------



## alessi156

The only thing I am disappointed with is the thickness of the bezel, for me it is a major disappointment. If they had used a thinner bezel, it would have been perfect. I will have to see if I can adjust to the thicker bezel. I hope it will grow on my over the next few months, as everything else about the watch is fantastic.


----------



## OzO

I don't think the dial says Master enough.





:-d


----------



## scamp007

OzO said:


> I don't think the dial says Master enough.
> 
> :-d


This.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hchj

Disappointed with Omega offering this yr. Hope they can do better next year. E.g. re-introduce the 2254 and its siblings with upgraded movements and designs.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kes16

I personally love it! I can not wait to try this on once available in stores ( November?) I currently am waiting on a SM300 build from Al and I think this watch will go great along side it!


Keith


----------



## Jason Bourne

BarracksSi said:


> My only concern is that Omega might be phasing out the 2500-based SMP 300 (yes, with the skeleton hands). I've started to really like it as a possible second Omega for my micro-collection. Not too fat like the PO, not so dressy like the AT. I'm hoping that they'll keep it going and upgrade it to an antimagnetic movement by the time I (or, really, my wife!) is ready to buy.


I'm wondering if this is going to happen.

The wave dial is pretty much gone, correct? So now we're left SMPc, and even that watch wasn't used in Skyfall. I really don't see Bond sporting the SMP anymore.


----------



## acdelco

Any news on the thickness?


----------



## Betterthere

acdelco said:


> Any news on the thickness?


Go check Rob (Topper) tweets from Baselworld. He wore his vintage 300 and took side by side pictures. So how thick was the original?


----------



## zeppelin

I have two sons and an Omega for each of them -- a 3573.50 and a 2255.80. I worship my Speedmaster, but just haven't grown as attached to my SMP. As a result, I'd been hoping for years for a new SMP that would basically be a 300m version of a PO. I was extremely excited about this watch, but I don't think I will be purchasing one for many of the reasons in this thread. At first glance, I take most issue with the polished center links and the faux patina. They just don't go together. I could probably overlook the patina if it was on a brushed bracelet, but together, they clash. Then, to see the pricing they're throwing around -- that just totally rules it out for me. Omega has always been a value proposition to me in the sense that I'm getting a great watch with a great name, but I'm not necessarily paying some premium just because of the name. I get the idea behind trying to price this just under Rolex, but with that much proximity, I'm just going to buy a 114060.

I don't know what to do now. I guess I can either hold on to my 2255.80 or possibly I just need to sell my SMP300 and buy a PO in the $4-5k range and call it a day.


----------



## acdelco

I don't use twitter but just googled it. Thanks. Don't know the thickness of the original...but the new one looks thicker but not that much thicker. It will be interesting to see if someone can come up with the specs. Interesting that Eric Singer, the drummer of KISS, is also at Baselworld. Knew he liked watches but he's obviously hardcore!


julywest said:


> Go check Rob (Topper) tweets from Baselworld. He wore his vintage 300 and took side by side pictures. So how thick was the original?


----------



## Brisman

Crap, at that price the Watchco SM300 is ten times better value, at least a third of the cost.

Very disappointed in this offering.

If Omega made something new looking, it should have been the ten years later look, like everyone loves, sword hands, instead they come up with this crap.

How many threads have you seen on here saying, Oh, I love the the early looking SM, I wish I could have one. None! That's how many!

How many, oh ah's on Watchco. Tons!

A lot of you sound like your trying to convince yourself, stop it.

It's not what we wanted.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Brisman said:


> Crap, at that price the Watchco SM300 is ten times better value, at least a third of the cost.
> 
> Very disappointed in this offering.
> 
> If Omega made something new looking, it should have been the ten years later look, like everyone loves, sword hands, instead they come up with this crap.
> 
> How many threads have you seen on here saying, Oh, I love the the early looking SM, I wish I could have one. None! That's how many!
> 
> How many, oh ah's on Watchco. Tons!
> 
> A lot of you sound like your trying to convince yourself, stop it.
> 
> It's not what we wanted.


I agree. Kinda funny though....guys over on TRF a tad peeved that the pepsi gmt is being offered in white gold only are holding Omega and this reissue out as the model Rolex should follow for how to respond to owners' requests. Lots of disappointment to go around.


----------



## synaptyx

Love it, but will have to admire from afar. It's about 10x the amount I could ever justify on a wrist clock. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## GaryF

Maybe not threads but there have been a ton of posts over the years bemoaning the fact that Omega let the SM300 die while Rolex kept faith with the Sub'.

My bet is that the LM/ceramic bezel, new dial and under-the-bonnet tech will will make this feel like a very satisfying update when it comes out. I'd better start saving>...



Brisman said:


> Crap, at that price the Watchco SM300 is ten times better value, at least a third of the cost.
> 
> Very disappointed in this offering.
> 
> If Omega made something new looking, it should have been the ten years later look, like everyone loves, sword hands, instead they come up with this crap.
> 
> How many threads have you seen on here saying, Oh, I love the the early looking SM, I wish I could have one. None! That's how many!
> 
> How many, oh ah's on Watchco. Tons!
> 
> A lot of you sound like your trying to convince yourself, stop it.
> 
> It's not what we wanted.


----------



## Brisman

aardvarkbark said:


> I agree. Kinda funny though....guys over on TRF a tad peeved that the pepsi gmt is being offered in white gold only are holding Omega and this reissue out as the model Rolex should follow for how to respond to owners' requests. Lots of disappointment to go around.


I agree.

The new SM300 is nice but honestly at $2K and some guys bought this with a $400.00 mesh, this is hard to beat. ETA movement, easy service, easy parts.

Why buy the new one?


----------



## AAMC

little OT: looks like Omega will have a lot of OEM Nato straps....


----------



## john wilson

BaCaitlin said:


> It's beautiful. No date window and broad arrow hour hand makes it a winner for me.


Dito!


----------



## mtbluger

I don't like it. I'm not a fan of faux patina (the lume in this case), and that bracelet is not appealing to me at all - centre link is way too wide, and polished.


----------



## scamp007

I like it, I really do, but I can't get over the fact, especially in this picture, that it looks like someone's stuck the wrong bracelet on it...

Oh and seriously Omega, open 6's and 9's surely!!

Oh and 'Master Master', not having that, sorry.










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## HugoSon

Height 14.65 mm. 
PO2500 - 14.3 mm; PO8500 - 15.7 mm.


----------



## hidden by leaves

AAMC said:


> little OT: looks like Omega will have a lot of OEM Nato straps....


Indeed, and following suit from others, Tudor in particular, who in addition to the Heritage strap offerings this year are offering even a camo(!) NATO-esque fabric strap on the new Ranger. Who says the big producers aren't following fashion trends? ; )


----------



## AAMC

hidden by leaves said:


> Indeed, and following suit from others, Tudor in particular, who in addition to the Heritage strap offerings this year are offering even a camo(!) NATO-esque fabric strap on the new Ranger. Who says the big producers aren't following fashion trends? ; )


yep they follow...but anyway...I would like to have one of those to my 2500 PO


----------



## iinsic

AAMC said:


> little OT: looks like Omega will have a lot of OEM Nato straps....


Not a wise decision in my view. It lines Omega up more with Tudor than with Rolex.



HugoSon said:


> Height 14.65 mm.


Ridiculous that this watch will be thicker than the 2201.50 (which was, by any standard, not a bit thin).


----------



## Quotron

hidden by leaves said:


> Indeed, and following suit from others, Tudor in particular, who in addition to the Heritage strap offerings this year are offering even a camo(!) NATO-esque fabric strap on the new Ranger. Who says the big producers aren't following fashion trends? ; )


I view the prevalence of NATO style straps from watch manufacturers to be more of an indication that the trend is no longer our friend.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Quotron said:


> I view the prevalence of NATO style straps from watch manufacturers to be more of an indication that the trend is no longer our friend.


Fair point, and likely correct. Fortunately for me I like NATOS more for function than fashion! (Plus most of us here were into them before they became a "thing" outside of watch circles. I won't mind if they just come back to that place).


----------



## acdelco

Thank you. So, essentially, it's going to wear like an old PO. I would think.


HugoSon said:


> Height 14.65 mm.
> PO2500 - 14.3 mm; PO8500 - 15.7 mm.


----------



## Quotron

hidden by leaves said:


> Fair point, and likely correct. Fortunately for me I like NATOS more for function than fashion! (Plus most of us here were into them before they became a "thing" outside of watch circles. I won't mind if they just come back to that place).


I agree, WIS types were wearing NATO straps long before the unwashed hipster masses were flooding tumblr with them and will be wearing them once they've moved on to something else. The benefit of their temporary popularity is an increase in the variety of styles and distributors, and - in most cases - quality.


----------



## soaking.fused

At nearly 15mm high, this will sit on most smaller wrists nicely as a wrist panzer. And it looks right at home in Omega's thicker family of watches.


Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## HugoSon

acdelco said:


> Thank you. So, essentially, it's going to wear like an old PO. I would think.


Yep. Think so too.


----------



## acdelco

Yes...it's a bit thick and I would have preferred thinner. Having said that, it's funny how folks worship at the altar of the old Rolex Sea Dweller which is even thicker at 14.8 with a smaller case diameter of 40mm! ( I do realize that the SD is designed to go deeper, however) _In that sense_, the Seamaster 300m is better proportioned ( i.e. a touch thinner yet having a larger diameter than the old SD). I do wonder if the new SD-C is thicker than the old.


soaking.fused said:


> At nearly 15mm high, this will sit on most smaller wrists nicely as a wrist panzer. And it looks right at home in Omega's thicker family of watches.
> 
> Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## HugoSon

soaking.fused said:


> At nearly 15mm high, this will sit on most smaller wrists nicely as a wrist panzer. And it looks right at home in Omega's thicker family of watches.
> 
> Sent from something electronic. soak.


Nope. It does not. 1.4 mm difference to a PO8500 is a lot.


----------



## msp1518

Personally I love it, other than the center links. That bracelet seems off to me. Too snobbish. This is a diver, dammit. It shouldn't be 'polished.' 

What's the retail? I have not seen that info?


----------



## iinsic

acdelco said:


> Yes...it's a bit thick and I would have preferred thinner. Having said that, it's funny how folks worship at the altar of the old Rolex Sea Dweller which is even thicker at 14.8 with a smaller case diameter of 40mm! ( I do realize that the SD is designed to go deeper, however) _In that sense_, the Seamaster 300m is better proportioned ( i.e. a touch thinner yet having a larger diameter than the old SD). I do wonder if the new SD-C is thicker than the old.


Reportedly, the new Sea Dweller is thinner than its predecessor. But the @#%$* bloggers covering Baselworld apparently do not know how to ask questions, such as: "What is the case height of the new Sea Dweller?" or "What is the case height of the new SM300?" :roll:


----------



## Ipromise

I agree with most of you regarding the faux patina - it's not necessary. Solid case back would be nice too, but these aren't deal breakers. I have to say I love this piece! Nice to see the He valve gone, and I'm a sucker for broad arrows. I can see this selling very well...


----------



## CMTFR

CMTFR said:


> The price, according to the Watch Observer (France) is:
> 
> Basel 2014 : la nouvelle Omega Seamaster 300 | The Watch Observer
> 
> stainless steel: 4950€
> platinum: 49000€
> red gold: 25400€


Just checked from another source:

Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Live Photos and Pricing

Titanium: 6000€


----------



## acdelco

LOL! Yeah...I was thinking the same thing, too. : -) But, then again maybe those folks aren't as down on the trend towards thicker Omega watches as the folks on watch forums. I personally would have preferred the SM 300 to be a touch thinner, as mentioned before, but it's not a deal-breaker for me.


iinsic said:


> Reportedly, the new Sea Dweller is thinner than its predecessor. But the @#%$* bloggers covering Baselworld apparently do not know how to ask questions, such as: "What is the case height of the new Sea Dweller?" or "What is the case height of the new SM300?" :roll:


----------



## zerophase

zerophase said:


> Absolutely. I just hate the odd mixture of the patina with the glossy liquidmetal bezel that will stay that shiny forever. Additionally, not digging the polished center-links. Omega could have had something special here, but like everything they've been producing lately, it just seems 1 or 2 steps away from being perfect.
> 
> If I had it my way:
> 1) All brushed bracelet
> 2) Matte the bezel, but keep it a rich black
> 3) White/silver markers instead of the patina
> 4) Reduce the size back to 40mm
> 5) Reduce the thickness by removing the see-through caseback
> 6) Bring back the original PO hands
> 
> Result? The perfect watch.





jimmer42 said:


> Well that's pretty much a PO2500, apart from the size


Well, it would certainly be similar, but still different: matte black ceramic bezel, reduced size, and upgraded 8500 movement. I'd also be comfortable with the new non-date design.

That's the thing about Rolex that people like. It's all about the small detailed improvements and evolutions vs. radical changes.


----------



## gagnello

Damn it. I really REALLY don't need anymore watches. Damn....it.....


----------



## Zidane

scamp007 said:


> I like it, I really do, but I can't get over the fact, especially in this picture, that it looks like someone's stuck the wrong bracelet on it...
> 
> Oh and seriously Omega, open 6's and 9's surely!!
> 
> Oh and 'Master Master', not having that, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I'm afraid it's this for me. Hopefully I'm really surprised when I see it in person.


----------



## kloubik

CMTFR said:


> Just checked from another source:
> 
> Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Live Photos and Pricing
> 
> Titanium: 6000€


Finally some nicer pictures. Thanks for the link.

As someone said in another forum, there is a lot of beautiful details about the watch that somehow do not work together as a whole. It is just my opinion but it almost looks too vintage to appeal to the crowds. Wonder if the WIS community will be enough to make it a success. A limited edition would fit this watch much better. 
Design based on SM300 165.024 would be a home-run.


----------



## ten13th

Great looking SM3000. But I looking forward to other watches that will utilize the time zone function of calibre 8400.


----------



## solesman

It looks a little better in these photos but I still don't "get it"

Oh well. Only 364 days to Basel 2015.



kloubik said:


> Finally some nicer pictures. Thanks for the link.
> 
> As someone said in another forum, there is a lot of beautiful details about the watch that somehow do not work together as a whole. It is just my opinion but it almost looks too vintage to appeal to the crowds. Wonder if the WIS community will be enough to make it a success. A limited edition would fit this watch much better.
> Design based on SM300 165.024 would be a home-run.


----------



## sblantipodi

I really dislike this new watch.


----------



## Betterthere

HugoSon said:


> Height 14.65 mm.
> PO2500 - 14.3 mm; PO8500 - 15.7 mm.


Source?

Hope everyone finds something else they like and maybe want to buy.


----------



## Merv

zeppelin said:


> I have two sons and an Omega for each of them -- a 3573.50 and a 2255.80. I worship my Speedmaster, but just haven't grown as attached to my SMP. As a result, I'd been hoping for years for a new SMP that would basically be a 300m version of a PO. I was extremely excited about this watch, but I don't think I will be purchasing one for many of the reasons in this thread. At first glance, I take most issue with the polished center links and the faux patina. They just don't go together. I could probably overlook the patina if it was on a brushed bracelet, but together, they clash. Then, to see the pricing they're throwing around -- that just totally rules it out for me. Omega has always been a value proposition to me in the sense that I'm getting a great watch with a great name, but I'm not necessarily paying some premium just because of the name. I get the idea behind trying to price this just under Rolex, but with that much proximity, I'm just going to buy a 114060.
> 
> I don't know what to do now. I guess I can either hold on to my 2255.80 or possibly I just need to sell my SMP300 and buy a PO in the $4-5k range and call it a day.


I was very interested to read your situation as I also have 2 sons and my watch purchasing decisions are made with them very much in mind. I can't ever see myself being a collector with 10-15 watches. Possibly just 2 and that's it. Or maybe 4. Or 6. :-d

In your situation I'm not too sure the PO would be the best fit. Seems to me if you really loved it you would already have got it by now.

Good luck whichever way you go. :-!


----------



## Merv

The thickness quoted here isn't ideal, but might be passable. I'm just as interested in the lug-to-lug measurement. Those fangs look looooong to me. I'm guessing this will be 50-51mm. 

I've come to learn the importance of the L2L and focus on it a lot now when considering a watch. My preference is 48mm or less. I note the new MkII is good in this respect...only 46mm.


----------



## AAMC

Merv said:


> The thickness quoted here isn't ideal, but might be passable. I'm just as interested in the lug-to-lug measurement. Those fangs look looooong to me. I'm guessing this will be 50-51mm.
> 
> I've come to learn the importance of the L2L and focus on it a lot now when considering a watch. My preference is 48mm or less. I note the new MkII is good in this respect...only 46mm.


Mkii 46mm L2L? Humm need to try one....wasn't giving to much attention cause thought it was huge (more than 50mm)

Edit: you're right, it's on the Omega website...definitely need to try it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## solesman

The more I look at this watch the more I realise that what ruins this watch is that damn bracelet. I'm wondering what OEM straps will be available for it? To me this watch belongs on a rubber strap.


----------



## scamp007

I know I'm going on about it, but man,that bracelet....

(Pic courtesy of Fratello Watches)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Merv

The bracelet can be brushed....heard about lots of guys doing this themselves, but what about the fangs? You couldn't brush them yourself without risking a major stuff up. Need to get an expert to do those.


----------



## solesman

Play that harp Sean ;-)

Bring on the rubber OEM Omega 



scamp007 said:


> I know I'm going on about it, but man,that bracelet....
> 
> (Pic courtesy of Fratello Watches)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## solesman

Even brushing it won't change it. To me the bracelet style looks like an afterthought. Those lugs sure are long Merv ;-)



Merv said:


> The bracelet can be brushed....heard about lots of guys doing this themselves, but what about the fangs? You couldn't brush them yourself without risking a major stuff up. Need to get an expert to do those.


----------



## allaction

Why would they try and reissue the least popular looking 300 ? The watchco 300's are surely the template to follow ? That bracelet is so wrong it's not even funny . Total swing and a miss for me . Glad I kept my watchco 300 now.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Master Master does not annoy me as much (as it refers to two different things), buying with a strap may be an option to get around the bracelet but it's always such a loss in value. Plus I'm a bracelet guy. It would be an option if it was not for the faketina. Again, waiting for some WUS wrist shots to judge.. the bezel, dial and hands are certainly nice (if you put a black/white filter over it).


----------



## gippo

acdelco said:


> Yes...it's a bit thick and I would have preferred thinner. Having said that, it's funny how folks worship at the altar of the old Rolex Sea Dweller which is even thicker at 14.8 with a smaller case diameter of 40mm! ( I do realize that the SD is designed to go deeper, however) _In that sense_, the Seamaster 300m is better proportioned ( i.e. a touch thinner yet having a larger diameter than the old SD). I do wonder if the new SD-C is thicker than the old.


----------



## solesman

The new SD is a stunner Gippo. I have been drooling over the pics all day. A seriously tasty diver 



gippo said:


>


----------



## Chibatastic

scamp007 said:


> I know I'm going on about it, but man,that bracelet....
> 
> (Pic courtesy of Fratello Watches)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I normally like PCL's but not in this case. The Polished to brushed ratio makes it look way to modern for the aged dial / bezel.
Perhaps it will be available on a strap or shark mesh for those that can do without. Speaking of strap options, I wonder how far up the "fangs" the spring bar attaches? Looks there could be a large gap which may lead to straps looking odd. Hard to tell in the photos however..

Anyhow back to PCL's










I like the GMT's implementation. Nothing new or risky but they work with everything else on the watch.

Chibatastic


----------



## damoore

solesman said:


> The new SD is a stunner Gippo. I have been drooling over the pics all day. A seriously tasty diver


Totally agree! Although I'm still stoked on the purchase of my Sub ND last week. I sold my 8500 to help fund that purchase. I have to admit I was fascinated by the possibility of an updated SM300 but now a total disappointment.

I'm glad I have held on to my Bond SM300. It's a keeper as is the 114060.


----------



## es335

Brisman said:


> I agree.
> 
> The new SM300 is nice but honestly at $2K and some guys bought this with a $400.00 mesh, this is hard to beat. ETA movement, easy service, easy parts.
> 
> Why buy the new one?


Agreed. But the Watchco SM300 (which approximates the styling of a 1964-1970 SM300) doesn't have an off the shelf generic ETA movement. It has an in-house 552 Omega movement. Strange that Omega created a homage of a 1957 model, when the classic was the mid to late 1960s version that nearly everyone admires.


----------



## Jack T

zerophase said:


> Absolutely. I just hate the odd mixture of the patina with the glossy liquidmetal bezel that will stay that shiny forever. Additionally, not digging the polished center-links. Omega could have had something special here, but like everything they've been producing lately, it just seems 1 or 2 steps away from being perfect.
> 
> If I had it my way:
> 1) All brushed bracelet
> 2) Matte the bezel, but keep it a rich black
> 3) White/silver markers instead of the patina
> 4) Reduce the size back to 40mm
> 5) Reduce the thickness by removing the see-through caseback
> 6) Bring back the original PO hands
> 
> Result? The perfect watch.


Except for 40mm case size, you just described my PO 2201.50. These new introductions make me appreciate it all the more.


----------



## OzO

This watch would be great if it were a Helson. It's a little too homage-y for $6k


----------



## Dokbrick

I find the watch to be absolutely lackluster. The pricing is a joke.


----------



## Eleot

LOL. Fake patina, polished center links, and a display back on a dive watch. Only Omega could innovate THREE dealbreakers into a watch that should have been a spectacular reissue of a great classic.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I hope this feedback comes through to them.

Otherwise Omega has truly peaked with the PO and now it's down the track of tacky, blingy, showy in pursuit of the Rolex market.


----------



## Buzz

Well I'm not giving up on Omega producing a replica of the SM300 (from '64-'70) or whenever it was. 
And it must have solid case back with seahorse, bracelet same or similar to the PO. Domed sapphire, (great for an every day wearer) and date /no date option. How hard is it!
Next year?


----------



## Dr Pepper

No MoD hands? I'll pass...


----------



## DaBaeker

john wilson said:


> Dito!


thank goodness this wan't out when the PO45 2500 was out. I would have gone stark raving mad deciding. Beautiful watch and cograts to Omega for striking ALL the right notes.


----------



## OzO

Buzz said:


> Well I'm not giving up on Omega producing a replica of the SM300 (from '64-'70) or whenever it was.
> And it must have solid case back with seahorse, bracelet same or similar to the PO. Domed sapphire, (great for an every day wearer) and date /no date option. How hard is it!
> Next year?


If they make one next year, it'll cost as much as 4 watchco's ;-)


----------



## jimmer42

solesman said:


> The new SD is a stunner Gippo. I have been drooling over the pics all day. A seriously tasty diver


So why does it seem ok for a Rolex to be thick as a house brick but everyone going mental about the SM300 despite being considerably thinner

Why is the JLC Polaris 'aged' patina ok and a very popular watch yet for the SM300 it's a 'burn em at the stake' move

Come on people...let's have some consistency


----------



## justbecauseIcan

jimmer42 said:


> So why does it seem ok for a Rolex to be thick as a house brick but everyone going mental about the SM300 despite being considerably thinner


cause the Rolex brick goes down deeper


----------



## HugoSon

julywest said:


> Source?


Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial | Omega, Baselworld 2014 | HauteHorlogerie.at


----------



## jwalther

For the (ridiculous) money, I'd buy the best original I could find.


----------



## samanator

Last night while complaining about the stupid display back, Omega's poor hand selection (Almost anything would be better than these) and the even harder hurdle for me the no date function, my friend who is at Basel just said: "Get over it, It's awesome!" He has hardly ever been wrong in the past. Thickness is something I've come to accept from Omega modern 8 and 9 series co-axial movement watches. And while I would prefer it to be in the 13mm range my AT is nearly this thick, and this is much better than the 17mm thickness of my PO GMT. So I don't think that will affect me any. I think in the end though it is a fantastic looking watch. From the poor pictures he texted me the all Blue Ti case version is my current favorite, but we'll see when more pictures become available. I think as always we'll all be loving these when they actually show up. I'm 0 for 30 on keeping no date watches, but then again I have and even worse track record with chronograph watches and I've decided to give a Mark II a try. In both cases I think it will be more deciding which color.


----------



## NoahKaatz

"Master, Master" ... Could soon be known as the Omega "I Dream of Jeannie".



scamp007 said:


> I like it, I really do, but I can't get over the fact, especially in this picture, that it looks like someone's stuck the wrong bracelet on it...
> 
> Oh and seriously Omega, open 6's and 9's surely!!
> 
> Oh and 'Master Master', not having that, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jswing

I'm pretty surprised this watch is getting as much negative response as it is. Seems the two major complaints are the bracelet and faux lume.

I'm actually in agreement with the bracelet. If I were to own one, I'd brush the center links. I initially assumed I'd just wear it on a nato or tropic, but I just read a report that the lug width is 21mm, so the limitless options I envisioned became more limited.

I must be a tacky hipster, cause I like the lume. :roll: I'm normally anti faux-lume, but somehow it works for me on this watch. (at least the black version, I still don't get the blue version on any level)

The reality is I'll probably never own one anyway, because of the price. The only way I could buy this watch is to sell my Sub C ND, and I'm not convinced this (or any watch) could move me that much.


----------



## Betterthere

jimmer42 said:


> So why does it seem ok for a Rolex to be thick as a house brick but everyone going mental about the SM300 despite being considerably thinner
> 
> Why is the JLC Polaris 'aged' patina ok and a very popular watch yet for the SM300 it's a 'burn em at the stake' move
> 
> Come on people...let's have some consistency


Seems most here want Omega to go back to the past.


----------



## Betterthere

HugoSon said:


> Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial | Omega, Baselworld 2014 | HauteHorlogerie.at


Thanks. That is good. I plan to buy one anyway so depending on how it rides thats not too thick for me. Probably time for a new thread with folks who are interested in buying one.


----------



## dnslater

allaction said:


> Why would they try and reissue the least popular looking 300 ? The watchco 300's are surely the template to follow ? .


Because the one they chose this time was the original SM300. Also there has already been an SMP 2254.5



Dokbrick said:


> I find the watch to be absolutely lackluster. The pricing is a joke.


Pricing is a joke? Explain. Newly released Modern Omega dive watch with new in-house movement, ceramic/liquid metal bezel, etc.... priced in line with other Omega divers? You were expecting it to be priced competitively with a Seiko orange monster perhaps?

I probably sound like a fanboy, although this one is not for me, my PO2500 is perfect for my needs. Just find some of the negative comments on this thread somewhat amusing.


----------



## solesman

jimmer42 said:


> So why does it seem ok for a Rolex to be thick as a house brick but everyone going mental about the SM300 despite being considerably thinner
> 
> Why is the JLC Polaris 'aged' patina ok and a very popular watch yet for the SM300 it's a 'burn em at the stake' move
> 
> Come on people...let's have some consistency


Jim if you look at the very few posts I have made about the SM 300 you will see I have never mentioned the thickness. Just the jumbled up look of it and my dislike of the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tctan

have we confirmed the thickness other than a picture? is it thicker than a po 2500?


----------



## aardvarkbark

jwalther said:


> For the (ridiculous) money, I'd buy the best original I could find.


Based on current Omega wisdom, the hands on that one are backwards [insert sarcasm emoticon here]


----------



## Rogi

It'd do something for me if the price wasn't something crazy, entry level price tag please  3-4k (4 is pushing it) max. Anything over that and it is serious overkill.

I'm assuming it'll go for more, since anything with "Master" seems "luxurious" lol


----------



## HugoSon

tctan said:


> have we confirmed the thickness other than a picture? is it thicker than a po 2500?


14.65mm - see this thread (search is your friend)


----------



## iinsic

iinsic said:


> For those excited last year about the Speedy '57, then disappointed when it was seen in person: prepare to be disappointed again.
> 
> This dive watch, while reminiscent of the CK2913, will be a 300m clone of the Speedy '57, which has the exact same proportions, to wit:
> 
> View attachment 1418157
> 
> 
> In all probability, it will have the same 41.5mm diameter, the same extra-long OAL, the same bracelet with the butterfly clasp (although we can hope it will have the new expandable clasp), the cal. 8508, a display caseback, and 15+mm height.


I posted this more than two weeks ago on the thread "A new teaser from Omega for Basel." After posting it, I got caught up in the euphoric optimism that Omega might actually have a true winner on its hands (many of us hoped for a ≤40mm case and ≤13.5mm height), so I abandoned my cynical position for a more ingenuous hopefulness. Well, you see what that got for me.

If anyone is interested in a sports watch that does not exceed 13.5mm in height, Omega has the AT and the SMP. That's it. Otherwise, you're SOL.

Incidentally, there are some here extolling the new Sea Dweller, which led one to complain that we're being hypocritical by putting down the new SM300, which is thinner. But the real counterpoint to the SM300 is the Sub-C, which is only 12.7mm in height, almost a full 2mm thinner. I didn't expect them to match Rolex's thinner cases (after all, Omega has its exhibitionistic fetish for clear casebacks that add thickness), but I at least wanted it to come in at ~13.5mm. But, as I observed two weeks ago, the much-larger-wearing 41mm x 14.65mm case, with its straight lugs and too-long OAL, will make this watch look silly on all but the flattest, broadest wrists ... and that leaves me out. :-(

Many point out that, with my tastes, I am firmly a Rolex customer. Yet I have been enjoying Omega watches since 1967, and many of them were dive watches that also were thin and not too wide. Sometimes I feel like I've been shoved out of a moving car.


----------



## Rogi

iinsic said:


> I posted this more than two weeks ago on the thread "A new teaser from Omega for Basel." After posting it, I got caught up in the euphoric optimism that Omega might actually have a true winner on its hands (many of us hoped for a ≤40mm case and ≤13.5mm height), so I abandoned my cynical position for a more ingenuous hopefulness. Well, you see what that got for me.
> 
> If anyone is interested in a sports watch that does not exceed 13.5mm in height, Omega has the AT and the SMP. That's it. Otherwise, you're SOL.
> 
> Incidentally, there are some here extolling the new Sea Dweller, which led one to complain that we're being hypocritical by putting down the new SM300, which is thinner. But the real counterpoint to the SM300 is the Sub-C, which is only 12.7mm in height, almost a full 2mm thinner. I didn't expect them to match Rolex's thinner cases (after all, Omega has its exhibitionistic fetish for clear casebacks that add thickness), but I at least wanted it to come in at ~13.5mm. But, as I observed two weeks ago, the much-larger-wearing 41mm x 14.65mm case, with its straight lugs and too-long OAL, will make this watch look silly on all but the flattest, broadest wrists ... and that leaves me out. :-(
> 
> Many point out that, with my tastes, I am firmly a Rolex customer. Yet I have been enjoying Omega watches since 1967, and many of them were dive watches that also were thin and not too wide. Sometimes I feel like I've been shoved out of a moving car.


Excellent points, if you prefer thin, there really are no variations in Omega's line. I guess to the Thin enthusiasts its more of being shoved out of the car, car put in reverse and running the enthusiast over again and again (for every model that doesn't come out in the Thin category)

Must be painful  I think it is a challenge for companies to produce both in their line ups. There really are no mainstream brands that cater to both categories. It is either one thing or the other. 

Fortunatley I like some of Omegas thick watches and appreciate the attempt to cater to this side of the spectrum. I think that once this 300M Master comes in stores it might not seem as thick enough, I always try to experience something in person and see if I like it then. It is a very cool watch but all things aside, everything that it most likely won't have going for it will cause most people to pass it by.


----------



## Betterthere

dnslater said:


> Because the one they chose this time was the original SM300. Also there has already been an SMP 2254.5
> 
> Pricing is a joke? Explain. Newly released Modern Omega dive watch with new in-house movement, ceramic/liquid metal bezel, etc.... priced in line with other Omega divers? You were expecting it to be priced competitively with a Seiko orange monster perhaps?
> 
> I probably sound like a fanboy, although this one is not for me, my PO2500 is perfect for my needs. Just find some of the negative comments on this thread somewhat amusing.


couldn't agree more. I find it had to believe that anyone would think omega after removing qz is going to sell a thin inexpensive dive watch. Bad news for me is when I decide to resell one day guess it will be worthless. Oh well :-(


----------



## hidden by leaves

WiZARD7 said:


> It is also very thick. Specially compared to the thin lugs.
> 
> *A 8500 PO, is also thick, but at least, it is proportional.*


Disagree, personally. Had a 42mm 8500 PO and it was one of the most top-heavy, unbalanced watches I've owned (and it was on the bracelet even). Sold it.

And maybe it's just me, but given the way things have been going the last couple of years I actually think the price point is _lower_ than what I expected.

Anyway, Basel is always silly season around here... I look forward to seeing the gushing threads of "converts" next year once the over-stimulation has abated and people see it in the steel ;-)

Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## jimmer42

justbecauseIcan said:


> cause the Rolex brick goes down deeper


And we all need the difference between 300 / 600 / 1200000m because in the real world nobody is going to need more than 300m 

My point is on one hand a watch is too thick but in another case it doesn't matter......crackers!


----------



## Betterthere

hidden by leaves said:


> Disagree, personally. Had a 42mm 8500 PO and it was one of the most top-heavy, unbalanced watches I've owned (and it was on the bracelet even). Sold it.
> 
> And maybe it's just me, but given the way things have been going the last couple of years I actually think the price point is _lower_ than what I expected.
> 
> Anyway, Basel is always silly season around here... I look forward to seeing the gushing threads of "converts" next year once the over-stimulation has abated and people see it in the steel ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> Anthony


interesting.. agree on price point.. I don't find the PO 8500 to be unbalanced but rather balanced. Thats just me because I believe one's wrist plays a huge part in all of this. Size , flatness (shape), fleshiness (sic) all are part of this. I found the Benarus 42mm Moray to be top heavy and the Armida A2. The CW C60 chronometer also was slightly heavier. Resco Gen1s tend to be a little top heavy due to the fact the lugs are at bottom (ie no caseback protrusion). So I am beginning to "suspect" there is more to our individual perceptions than I used to believe. 
Also particularly Omegas with no microadjustment either fit well or not. I sold a SMP with thicker caseback couple of years ago bcause there was no link combination that worked (too loose or too tight).
Randy


----------



## Cybotron

I think it's okay. It seems just about everyone is going crazy for this one. By the time this watch is released I will hate it. It's way too overexposed.


----------



## asadtiger

after viewing all the material and pictures that I could possibly so far, I LOVE IT! the only real weak spot for me is the bracelet polished links, not the style...and I am a strap person so thats an issue very easy to resolve, although it makes me sad as the clasp is so cool...but its a compromise I would gladly make


----------



## Betterthere

Cybotron said:


> I think it's okay. It seems just about everyone is going crazy for this one. By the time this watch is released I will hate it. It's way too overexposed.


You must not have read this thread as I think it's more like 80/20 ie 80% not like...


----------



## Betterthere

asadtiger said:


> after viewing all the material and pictures that I could possibly so far, I LOVE IT! the only real weak spot for me is the bracelet polished links, not the style...and I am a strap person so thats an issue very easy to resolve, although it makes me sad as the clasp is so cool...but its a compromise I would gladly make


Would prefer all brushed for sure.. The German site that had all 6 variations together makes me think it fits in with the variations like gold/steel but PCL I would like changed ...


----------



## iinsic

Slightly off topic, but I saw that the EU price of the new Omega nato straps would _start_ at €150! Seems like a lot of money to have a Greek letter laser-etched on the buckle of your nylon ribbon. Perhaps Omega's marketing strategy is based on the assumption that their target market has more dollars than sense. :think:


----------



## cuts33

iinsic said:


> Slightly off topic, but I saw that the EU price of the new Omega nato straps would _start_ at €150! Seems like a lot of money to have a Greek letter laser-etched on the buckle of your nylon ribbon. Perhaps Omega's marketing strategy is based on the assumption that their target market has more dollars than sense. :think:


I think the replacement Tudor nato straps are around $300.00.

They are made by magical elves in a far far away land and possess special powers.


----------



## Baz44

I like it but I don't love it for me something is missing.
i now have my holy trinity will be hard pushed to make room for anymore for a while 

Cheers


----------



## solesman

Baz44 said:


> I like it but I don't love it for me something is missing.
> i now have my holy trinity will be hard pushed to make room for anymore for a while
> 
> Cheers


That's quite a trinity Baz  can see why your happy with them!

My three.









My only want is an orange PO on black rubber. Will have to wait till they do a ceramic orange in steel though so at least 18 months sadly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gippo

solesman said:


> That's quite a trinity Baz  can see why your happy with them!
> 
> My three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only want is an orange PO on black rubber. Will have to wait till they do a ceramic orange in steel though so at least 18 months sadly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb tris Dan, perhaps for the Porange you will not have to wait so long :-!


----------



## solesman

gippo said:


> Superb tris Dan, perhaps for the Porange you will not have to wait so long :-!


I hope not fella. Seeing photos of the LE in close up makes me want an orange ceramic badly :-(










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

solesman said:


> That's quite a trinity Baz  can see why your happy with them!
> 
> My three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only want is an orange PO on black rubber. Will have to wait till they do a ceramic orange in steel though so at least 18 months sadly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great selection yourself  Nice PO as well
Funny thing I noticed two black and a blue face I see a pattern here!

Long live the holy trinity

Enjoy

Cheers


----------



## solesman

Baz44 said:


> Great selection yourself  Nice PO as well
> Funny thing I noticed two black and a blue face I see a pattern here!
> 
> Long live the holy trinity
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Cheers


In truth Baz I had been thinking of adding a Ti PO to the fold but felt having two LM watches was a bit overkill. So the orange PO is a want for me. Badly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryF

41mm is no biggy but if it's anything like the thickness of the Speedy '57 then that's a problem.

Call me lazy for not searching, but could someone tell me the thickness of the Speedy?



iinsic said:


> I posted this more than two weeks ago on the thread "A new teaser from Omega for Basel." After posting it, I got caught up in the euphoric optimism that Omega might actually have a true winner on its hands (many of us hoped for a ≤40mm case and ≤13.5mm height), so I abandoned my cynical position for a more ingenuous hopefulness. Well, you see what that got for me.
> 
> If anyone is interested in a sports watch that does not exceed 13.5mm in height, Omega has the AT and the SMP. That's it. Otherwise, you're SOL.
> 
> Incidentally, there are some here extolling the new Sea Dweller, which led one to complain that we're being hypocritical by putting down the new SM300, which is thinner. But the real counterpoint to the SM300 is the Sub-C, which is only 12.7mm in height, almost a full 2mm thinner. I didn't expect them to match Rolex's thinner cases (after all, Omega has its exhibitionistic fetish for clear casebacks that add thickness), but I at least wanted it to come in at ~13.5mm. But, as I observed two weeks ago, the much-larger-wearing 41mm x 14.65mm case, with its straight lugs and too-long OAL, will make this watch look silly on all but the flattest, broadest wrists ... and that leaves me out. :-(
> 
> Many point out that, with my tastes, I am firmly a Rolex customer. Yet I have been enjoying Omega watches since 1967, and many of them were dive watches that also were thin and not too wide. Sometimes I feel like I've been shoved out of a moving car.


----------



## ConElPueblo

jimmer42 said:


> So why does it seem ok for a Rolex to be thick as a house brick but everyone going mental about the SM300 despite being considerably thinner
> 
> Why is the JLC Polaris 'aged' patina ok and a very popular watch yet for the SM300 it's a 'burn em at the stake' move
> 
> Come on people...let's have some consistency


I haven't commented on the Polaris, as it is really out of my league, money-wise, in the first place , but since you asked - I find that rank as well. The thickness of the Rolex Seadweller is too my for me too, but at least it's pretty much a one-off for Rolex, most of their sports watches are very slim.

Consistent enough for you?

The new Seamaster is a dress watch for those too insecure to buy a proper, non-sports dress watch. It is a wasted opportunity.


----------



## jimmer42

ConElPueblo said:


> I haven't commented on the Polaris, as it is really out of my league, money-wise, in the first place , but since you asked - I find that rank as well. The thickness of the Rolex Seadweller is too my for me too, but at least it's pretty much a one-off for Rolex, most of their sports watches are very slim.
> 
> Consistent enough for you?
> 
> The new Seamaster is a dress watch for those too insecure to buy a proper, non-sports dress watch. It is a wasted opportunity.


The new Seamaster is a dress watch....no more need be said

I guess the beer must be kicking in


----------



## bluedialer

Fire99 said:


> I know I'm going to be trashed here but the new SM300 does nothing for me, not really feeling it like the Mark II and I'm not a chronograph kind of guy. IMO.


I'm coming to accept that while I really want to love Omega as a whole, the only current piece that REALLY does it for me is the Aqua Terra, and perhaps the DSOM. Most of the rest is kind of "meh" looking to me, and this one is a perfect example.


----------



## AAMC

There is a video on the tube from theWatches.tv showing this watch on Omega CEO's wrist and I liked the size/proportion and overall styling (although it's the gold version).
I'm not overwhelmed like I was by the blue AT last year but it does look nice.
So far l have mixed feelings towards this one...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## teeritz

AAMC said:


> There is a video on the tube from theWatches.tv showing this watch on Omega CEO's wrist and I liked the size/proportion and overall styling (although it's the gold version).
> I'm not overwhelmed like I was by the blue AT last year but it does look nice.
> So far l have mixed feelings towards this one...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Yes, I have to say that I've warmed a little more to this new SM300 Master Co-Ax over the past couple of days. Again, I'm very happy with my Planet Ocean 42, but if I had never gotten one, then I'd be saving for one of these new 300s right about now. 
I do think that once we see real-world photos in natural light, some folks who don't like this watch now may just have a change of opinion. 
Not that there's anything _wrong_ with that.


----------



## Betterthere

AAMC said:


> There is a video on the tube from theWatches.tv showing this watch on Omega CEO's wrist and I liked the size/proportion and overall styling (although it's the gold version).
> I'm not overwhelmed like I was by the blue AT last year but it does look nice.
> So far l have mixed feelings towards this one...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


thx for video info TheWATCHES.tv | Omega: Interview of the CEO Stephen Urquart at Baselworld 2014
shoot if he can pull it off so can I


----------



## Fonzy




----------



## Shade

I really like this model, not too fancy about the polished middle links but I'd probably wear it on a strap anyway, the straight lugs and sandwich dial really pushes my buttons...

Howeverrrr... The pricing seems steep, and my friend had bad and expensive experience servicing a co-ax movement down where I live so Im gonna hold my horses and see if a preowned one sets in..


----------



## Baz44

I watched the 'Blog to Watch' piece short as it was Omega are obviously investing in the model with 6 versions. Seeing it there I like it a little more but still not in love with it. But I worked out why. As a military man I like divers watches to be sizeable with a clear face and big hands and indicies(making them easy to read at night or underwater especially as I get older and the eyes worse with age and abuse!). 

This version hits the mark on size but the face hands and incidies (for me) are of a size that they would not be as good as others in the Omega range (yes the PO). So to me this sits in that middle ground of looking like a diver model but actually it's more a watch for land lovers, office workers etc. i.e Wrist wear for casual or office use (unless you wear a French Cuffs might struggle to get that under your sleeve!). So to me it kinda look at me I am a swimmer but not look at me I am a diver  (and I know someone will but on that comment) 

Seriously though nice watch and will sell I am sure (and I may come to like it more with time) and if James Bond wears it in Bond 24 it will sell like hot cakes like the AT did (and sorry was not a lover of that either same deal), but sadly not on my must have list just yet.

But each to his own, for those who love it start saving your pennies now! 

Cheers


----------



## GaryF

It looks like it sits pretty flat on his wrist. I don't believe this one is going to be too thick. Count me (still) in.



julywest said:


> thx for video info TheWATCHES.tv | Omega: Interview of the CEO Stephen Urquart at Baselworld 2014
> shoot if he can pull it off so can I


----------



## gippo




----------



## amartolos

Why i am still not impressed?


----------



## GaryF

HugoSon said:


> 14.65mm - see this thread (search is your friend)


Which is 2mm thinner than the Speedy 57 and, more importantly, there's no ridiculous sapphire dome pushing the lugs further off the wrist. I really think this one will be okay.


----------



## scamp007

I said it earlier in thread but surely the arrow head is on the wrong hand isn't it?? 
( I realise it was this way round on the original)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hidden by leaves

scamp007 said:


> I said it earlier in thread but surely the arrow head is on the wrong hand isn't it??
> ( I realise it was this way round on the original)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


FYI Different DNA, but not unprecedented (sorry I can't actually answer your question Sean):










And this! (John Wilson photo |>)










Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## acdelco

I see what you're saying...but it's somewhat analogous to saying the mercedes hand on a rolex sub is on the wrong hand. ; ) Both watches have thin pointy minute hands.


scamp007 said:


> I said it earlier in thread but surely the arrow head is on the wrong hand isn't it??
> ( I realise it was this way round on the original)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## scamp007

acdelco said:


> I see what you're saying...but it's somewhat analogous to saying the mercedes hand on a rolex sub is on the wrong hand. ; ) Both watches have thin pointy minute hands.


Not aimed at any particular manufacturer just a general observation, I assume, in the murky depths when diving, that the hour hand is redundant, surely you need to keep track of exactly where the minute hand is, thus, that should be the one with the big pointy end, no?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## acdelco

Now, I understand what you're saying.  Carry on....


scamp007 said:


> Not aimed at any particular manufacturer just a general observation, I assume, in the murky depths when diving, that the hour hand is redundant, surely you need to keep track of exactly where the minute hand is, thus, that should be the one with the big pointy end, no?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## moes

scamp007 said:


> Not aimed at any particular manufacturer just a general observation, I assume, in the murky depths when diving, that the hour hand is redundant, surely you need to keep track of exactly where the minute hand is, thus, that should be the one with the big pointy end, no?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


It is precisely for this reason that I prefer having my Bond with me while diving over the Sub.


----------



## WiZARD7

Today I've checked them in Baselworld.
IRL the SM300 looks much better, then on photos, specially the blue.


----------



## acdelco

Thanks. That's my sense, too, after viewing the a blog to watch video. I'm liking the blue as something different. The platinum blue dial looks more "ceramic like" to me. I prefer the matte blue/ regular titanium version? from the photos.


WiZARD7 said:


> Today I've checked them in Baselworld.
> IRL the SM300 looks much better, then on photos, specially the blue.


----------



## omega1234

Dammit, every time I see this watch I like it more and more.

Edit: But now I look at my POs and I realize how much more I like the PO


----------



## iinsic

omega1234 said:


> Dammit, every time I see this watch I like it more and more.


Omega is counting on those "beer goggles."

"I went home with a 10 at 2, and woke up with a 2 at 10." - Willie Nelson


----------



## drunken monkey

Call it a coincidence but I have always preferred the CK2913 to the later watches and well, I like this one too.
I wonder how much of the dislike for it is because you prefer the ST165 watches?

For me though, right now, the question is do I like this enough for me to forgo actually getting a CK2913?

I can only just about get away with wearing a 42mm Planet Ocean and those lugs look a little long to me.


----------



## iinsic

I've done a few measurements, and it appears that the SM300 will have an OAL of just under 49mm, for a length-to-width ratio of 1.195:1, compared to the SMP, which has an OAL of 47 and a L2W ratio of 1.146:1.

This definitely is better than the 50mm OAL of the Speedy '57, which also is considerably thicker.

Based on my measurements, I think the new SM300 will wear about the same as a 2201.50. It's not as big as some of us have dreaded and, as already observed, some in-the-flesh viewings likely will produce different reactions to it. I might even head over to an OB when the traveling Baselworld dog-and-pony show comes to town. ;-)


----------



## drunken monkey

just for clarification, when you say 57 Speedy, you're not talking about the Limited Edition FOIS Speedmaster are you because that's the one that I have in my head as being the analogous model.


----------



## iinsic

drunken monkey said:


> just for clarification, when you say 57 Speedy, you're not talking about the Limited Edition FOIS Speedmaster are you because that's the one that I have in my head as being the analogous model.


No, I'm talking about the cal. 9300 version introduced last year as the Speedmaster '57, as seen at the top of every WUSOF page (as opposed to the Speedmaster "First Omega In Space" LE).


----------



## GaryF

drunken monkey said:


> just for clarification, when you say 57 Speedy, you're not talking about the Limited Edition FOIS Speedmaster are you because that's the one that I have in my head as being the analogous model.


No, the 57 is the one on the banner at the top of the page.

The FOIS is very different. With its traditional 1861 movement, it's really a Speedy Pro with old-fashioned lugs and not really part of the current gen' Omega models.

The 57 is probably the closest to the new SM 300 in terms of concept and execution. It takes the styling from the less popular forbear of an absolute Omega classic. Then it applies the styling to a thoroughly modern new watch sharing no actual parts or lineage with the original.


----------



## drunken monkey

for further clarification:

when I say that I see the FOIS as being the analogous model, I am speaking in terms of the vintage design, which is done in a way that references the CK2913 in a way that the 57 _doesn't_ reference the CK2998.


----------



## GaryF

drunken monkey said:


> for further clarification:
> 
> when I say that I see the FOIS as being the analogous model, I am speaking in terms of the vintage design, which is done in a way that references the CK2913 in a way that the 57 _doesn't_ reference the CK2998.


Fair enough. From a purely visual POV, the new SM300 is very similar to the original but it's all superficial.


----------



## drunken monkey

I should also add that my initial thought was that this was also to be a limited production watch as with the FOIS but I gather that isn't the case.


----------



## RAM75

I think 300m is really nice. The steel version is my favorite by far, but I also wish they made the blue version in SS. I dislike the PCL a lot, if I bought one I would have them brushed immediately. My other issue with this watch is that Omega seems to be trying to be all things to all people with many people with some many models one this one. It's not that dressy of a watch no matter if it's in Sedna Gold or the Platinum. If people want a gold dress watch they have the new Tresor among others. The price is not low, but lower than I thought it would be with a ceramic/liquid metal bezel and the new anti-magnetic co-axial. I will need to see one in the steel to really make up my mind on it, but right now I'm happy with my AT 8500 and my PO 2500d.


----------



## Merv

gippo said:


>


I am quite interested in this watch and even though the blue version has nothing to do with the original version of this watch, it's the blue that I like, based on limited pics to date.

I don't have a problem with titanium, as I have a Citizen Ti watch and really like how comfortably it wears. So, to me it comes down to the bracelet. I don't mind the flat-link shape of it (looks like Aqua Terra style, I think?), but the PCLs detract from it imo. Easily fixed though, so I'll be keeping an eye out for more pics, reviews and details of this watch. I'll be interested to see what straps, if any, become available in the future.


----------



## Merv

Some pics of the blue, for your viewing pleasure. 

























































The author of the link below loves it. I can see why, it looks fantastic! |>|>

Baselworld 2014: My favorite Baselworld watch so far is an Omega


----------



## acdelco

This is the one I like. I believe the SM 300M is more of an acquired taste. Has more of a minimalist bezel and retro vintage vibe. I like that blue. Not too flashy bright fashion...a little more subdued.


Merv said:


> Some pics of the blue, for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 1437823
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437824
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437826
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437827
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437828
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437829
> 
> 
> The author of the link below loves it. I can see why, it looks fantastic! |>|>
> 
> Baselworld 2014: My favorite Baselworld watch so far is an Omega


----------



## Merv

The 14.65mm thickness is less than 0.5mm thicker than a PO 2500 42mm watch. With this blue being ti, it'll be a lot lighter than the PO. If the speculation about 49mm lug-to-lug length is correct, then the dimensions of this watch should sit fairly well with me.


----------



## iinsic

I wish someone with good PS skills could show us what it would look like with an all-brushed bracelet. The PCLs just distort my view of the watch too much.


----------



## aardvarkbark

scamp007 said:


> Not aimed at any particular manufacturer just a general observation, I assume, in the murky depths when diving, that the hour hand is redundant, surely you need to keep track of exactly where the minute hand is, thus, that should be the one with the big pointy end, no?


Makes sense to me. Apparently to the designers of the original 1957 version, too. Strange that they should flip it for this re-release.


----------



## aardvarkbark

julywest said:


> thx for video info TheWATCHES.tv | Omega: Interview of the CEO Stephen Urquart at Baselworld 2014
> shoot if he can pull it off so can I


remember..._it's not a complication, it's a simplification._


----------



## drunken monkey

aardvarkbark said:


> Makes sense to me. Apparently to the designers of the original 1957 version, too. Strange that they should flip it for this re-release.
> 
> View attachment 1437925


that's a 14755, not a 2913


----------



## gippo

Merv said:


> The 14.65mm thickness is less than 0.5mm thicker than a PO 2500 42mm watch. With this blue being ti, it'll be a lot lighter than the PO. If the speculation about 49mm lug-to-lug length is correct, then the dimensions of this watch should sit fairly well with me.


This beautiful watch is definitely under the 14mm ;-)


----------



## AAMC

Why there are screws on the second link?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iinsic

gippo said:


> This beautiful watch is definitely under the 14mm


If 14mm is actually 15mm, then - yes - it definitely is under "14mm." ;-)


----------



## gippo

iinsic said:


> If 14mm is actually 15mm, then - yes - it definitely is under "14mm." ;-)


If the measure drunk maybe 16.5 mm


----------



## BarracksSi

gippo said:


> If the measure drunk maybe 16.5 mm


That's not the size someone usually gets when they're measuring _something_ while drunk... but okay...

:-!:-d


----------



## peppercorn

OzO said:


> I don't think the dial says Master enough.
> 
> :-d


LMAO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aardvarkbark

drunken monkey said:


> that's a 14755, not a 2913


I bow to your knowledge. But I do agree with scamp007's reasoning that one would rather have an arrowhead on the minute hand than on the hour hand. Now I wonder why Omega made the switch in 1960 when they introduced the 14755. Possibly in response to many who raised the same point as has scamp007. I can see the forum threads now...

Doing a quick search, I do see that, at least for the 14755, Omega appears to have used the same lume filled laser cut-outs as is being used in the re-release...









I was previously unaware of this technique.


----------



## drunken monkey

Don't take my post the wrong way.
As I have said, I'm a big fan of the CK2913 so I'm a little extra aware of the differences in those early models and specifically, it is the 2913 rather than the 14755.


----------



## aardvarkbark

drunken monkey said:


> Don't take my post the wrong way.


I took it for the valid, historically accurate info it contains. I had seen jwalther's earlier post (that's his pic I've copped) in which he said something like 'I prefer the original' so I presumed that was the 57 original version and couldn't help but notice the arrow head was on the minute hand just as scamp007 was suggesting makes better sense.


----------



## mikkemus23

I have to give OMEGA kudos for these! I can`t wait to try them on! And I think it quite clear that the are not as thick as some other newer co axials :-d



















IMHO OMEGA nailed it with these!

Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## mikkemus23

I`m lost for words


----------



## justbecauseIcan

see, if the watch would have a nicer transition to the bracelet it would look great. 

I'd like to see it on leather actually, hoping the gap would not be too large, those lugs are quite long.


----------



## Merv

mikkemus23 said:


> I`m lost for words
> 
> View attachment 1439674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439673


Wow, that is nice!

When someone linked a vid of the Omega CEO wearing one (I think that might even be him in the pic above), I thought to myself 'damn, that looks sharp!'

I really do think it's quite good looking but I wonder if it will be able to take on a tool like appearance as it gets scuffed up a bit. Very shiny with all the latest pics, but I wonder if it can pull off a rugged aesthetic as well. Is there a danger this watch is too elegant? Hmmm, probably not, dunno. Maybe just the gold here influencing me.


----------



## emlu

Love it! I think it would look great on a NATO, especially a new Omega OEM one...


----------



## alessi156

mikkemus23 said:


> I`m lost for words
> 
> View attachment 1439674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439673


I'm not normally in to gold watches, but that looks amazing. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TitanCi

aardvarkbark said:


> Looks like there are two blue. One matte (which doesn't look so good with the ceramic bezel IMO) and another Ltd Ed that appears to have a ceramic dial and platinum case...
> 
> View attachment 1434053


Why number it on the dial? Who cares!!! It just clutters up the dial, to me if the produce it like that will... I dunno... Cheapen? Make the dial less desirable? Why not just number the back?

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## acdelco

Thanks for the extra link.


mikkemus23 said:


> I have to give OMEGA kudos for these! I can`t wait to try them on! And I think it quite clear that the are not as thick as some other newer co axials :-d
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439670
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439671
> 
> 
> IMHO OMEGA nailed it with these!
> 
> Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Betterthere

Merv said:


> Wow, that is nice!
> 
> When someone linked a vid of the Omega CEO wearing one (I think that might even be him in the pic above), I thought to myself 'damn, that looks sharp!'
> 
> I really do think it's quite good looking but I wonder if it will be able to take on a tool like appearance as it gets scuffed up a bit. Very shiny with all the latest pics, but I wonder if it can pull off a rugged aesthetic as well. Is there a danger this watch is too elegant? Hmmm, probably not, dunno. Maybe just the gold here influencing me.


I think I posted it because after I saw it on his old arm and hand, I knew I could pull it off with my similar arm/hand. Now the wait and the choice... was sure would be SS but who knows?


----------



## solesman

I have to say that I do like the gold version ALOT but the other versions leave me cold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchstudent

Haven't seen it in the flesh but to me from the pics I prefer the current/previous SMPc, especially in blue. Why PCLs??!!


----------



## GregoryD

Does anyone actually know the exact thickness or L2L yet? I'm liking the 41mm size, but those lugs look really long...


----------



## iinsic

GregoryD said:


> Does anyone actually know the exact thickness or L2L yet? I'm liking the 41mm size, but those lugs look really long...


The L2L is 49mm and the height is 14.65mm. By comparison, the Skyfall AT is 45mm and 12.9mm.


----------



## AAMC

all the official price from AD in Europe is 4.930€ (including 21% VAT)


----------



## HugoSon

AAMC said:


> all the official price from AD in Europe is 4.930€ (including 21% VAT)


Which country in Europe? France? Spain?


----------



## Betterthere

in case hasn't been posted
Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Live Photos and Pricing Fratellowatches


----------



## AAMC

HugoSon said:


> Which country in Europe? France? Spain?


The Netherlands, it's on Ace Jewelers web site

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GaryF

This is odd. I have NEVER wanted a gold watch before.


mikkemus23 said:


> I`m lost for words
> 
> View attachment 1439674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439673


----------



## Vanquished

Gold version looks great. I'm still missing the wave dial of the Seamasters of the past...


----------



## Merv

julywest said:


> in case hasn't been posted
> Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Live Photos and Pricing Fratellowatches


Looking closely at the blue ti version in this link, I'm convinced that brushing the PCLs would blend well with the matte blue colour of the dial. It's the highly polished lugs that would remain, that concern me. Damn things stick out like dog's balls.

Not sure if there are other watches out there with brushed bracelets and polished lugs. Would it be such an unsual look, or has it been successfully pulled off elsewhere in the past?


----------



## OzO

Weird that they are releasing a half dozen colors at once... Kind of like microbrand divers ;-)


----------



## GregoryD

iinsic said:


> The L2L is 49mm and the height is 14.65mm. By comparison, the Skyfall AT is 45mm and 12.9mm.


Ah, cool, thanks for the reply! For the small-wristed among us this might be on the large side (I know for me it's about the max I'm comfortable with), but I'd definitely give it a spin to see how it fits.


----------



## Betterthere

Merv said:


> Looking closely at the blue ti version in this link, I'm convinced that brushing the PCLs would blend well with the matte blue colour of the dial. It's the highly polished lugs that would remain, that concern me. Damn things stick out like dog's balls.
> 
> Not sure if there are other watches out there with brushed bracelets and polished lugs. Would it be such an unsual look, or has it been successfully pulled off elsewhere in the past?


Made me go out and look at my dog's balls but he is a furry breed and they didn't show at all. Hmm maybe fur is the answer???


----------



## BarracksSi

Merv said:


> Looking closely at the blue ti version in this link, I'm convinced that brushing the PCLs would blend well with the matte blue colour of the dial. It's the highly polished lugs that would remain, that concern me. Damn things stick out like dog's balls.


What do you call a dog with no back legs and steel testicles?

"Sparky".


----------



## Merv

Lol, I apologise for letting my crassness divert our attention from this humdinger of a watch. :-d

Some pics (repost) to get us back on track!


----------



## soaking.fused

Omega does blue as well as any house or manufacturer. And this blue is getting some extra looks from me. Very nice.


Soak.


----------



## gippo

In these photos you can see all 15 mm thick ;-)

Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Watch Hands-On - Page 2 of 2 | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Split Second

yuk0nxl1 said:


> I really did not want to say anything but felt like the jury was still out for me on the SM300. I feel like I want to like it but not sure if I really do or not. I think some of the new features on the Mark II are cool but just really just don't like the overall look.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I want to like this model as well, but it is just not working for me. I'm sure it will likely be a big hit though.

mike.


----------



## AAMC

Split Second said:


> I want to like this model as well, but it is just not working for me. I'm sure it will likely be a big hit though.
> 
> mike.


I see potencial in this caliber but in a "Railmaster"....same type of case, same type of dial but without the divers bezel....that would be great....


----------



## Merv

I agree the Railmaster reproduction seems to be the natural next progression. 

In other news, I've just seen the price of the blue titanium on the ABTW article and, let me tell ya, I feel like the guy in The Crying Game who realises his sweetheart isn't what he thought 'she' was.

For some reason I had this thought in my mind that it was going to be $1k above the black SS version. Can't recall if I read that somewhere, but anyway now I see it'll be a $2,400 premium. Damnn!!! 

Sayonara baby.

Next.


----------



## Betterthere

Merv said:


> I agree the Railmaster reproduction seems to be the natural next progression.
> 
> In other news, I've just seen the price of the blue titanium on the ABTW article and, let me tell ya, I feel like the guy in The Crying Game who realises his sweetheart isn't what he thought 'she' was.
> 
> For some reason I had this thought in my mind that it was going to be $1k above the black SS version. Can't recall if I read that somewhere, but anyway now I see it'll be a $2,400 premium. Damnn!!!
> 
> Sayonara baby.
> 
> Next.


I don't think that was true for PO either.


----------



## Jack T

As I look at these watches I think they're ok, but I'm glad to have my PO 2500.


----------



## GaryF

You know, we've all had a chuckle at the "Master" text but given that we've now been spared "Automatic", "professional" and the depth rating, we finally a diver with a nice, clean dial. Good stuff.



BaCaitlin said:


> It's beautiful. No date window and broad arrow hour hand makes it a winner for me.


----------



## tinger

GregoryD said:


> Ah, cool, thanks for the reply! For the small-wristed among us this might be on the large side (I know for me it's about the max I'm comfortable with), but I'd definitely give it a spin to see how it fits.


Yea.. the lug length is a big downer for those of us with small wrist. Looking at a few wrist shots.. when the bracelet hangs vertically the inside end of the first links adds to the lug length.


----------



## msp1518

I absolutely love the two-tone. Stunning for a dresser. But the stainless with center polished links is abhorrent. As much as I like the two toned I hate the stainless + polished center links.


----------



## thebusinessend

In love with that new blue style. Might have to make some room in the collection.


----------



## tinmanuk

just cant seem to like this version :/


----------



## Zidane

GaryF said:


> You know, we've all had a chuckle at the "Master" text but given that we've now been spared "Automatic", "professional" and the depth rating, we finally a diver with a nice, clean dial. Good stuff.


Good point.


----------



## iinsic

msp1518 said:


> I absolutely love the two-tone. Stunning for a dresser. But the stainless with center polished links is abhorrent. As much as I like the two toned I hate the stainless + polished center links.


My objection to Omega's two-tone is that they do not do true gold center links. Instead, they wrap a 1-2mm sheet of gold around a steel core. That would work for most people, but I would think that, after a half-dozen services and polishings, the center links would be wearing quite thin. Rolex, on the other hand, has solid gold center links. Until Omega stops doing their two-tone bracelets on the cheap, I can't consider them a true competitor to Rolex and other watch companies who produce the genuine article.


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> My objection to Omega's two-tone is that they do not do true gold center links. Instead, they wrap a 1-2mm sheet of gold around a steel core. That would work for most people, but I would think that, after a half-dozen services and polishings, the center links would be wearing quite thin. Rolex, on the other hand, has solid gold center links. Until Omega stops doing their two-tone bracelets on the cheap, I can't consider them a true competitor to Rolex and other watch companies who produce the genuine article.


Personally I doubt would wear out that fast. My wife's raymond weil hasn't in 20 years. Course, I don't like gold watches myself so no issue for me.


----------



## sager

iinsic said:


> My objection to Omega's two-tone is that they do not do true gold center links. Instead, they wrap a 1-2mm sheet of gold around a steel core. That would work for most people, but I would think that, after a half-dozen services and polishings, the center links would be wearing quite thin. Rolex, on the other hand, has solid gold center links. Until Omega stops doing their two-tone bracelets on the cheap, I can't consider them a true competitor to Rolex and other watch companies who produce the genuine article.


This is new info for me. I always thought Omega used solid gold center links.

Kind of turns me off a little.


----------



## iinsic

sager said:


> This is new info for me. I always thought Omega used solid gold center links.
> 
> Kind of turns me off a little.


That makes two of us. I had a two-tone Broad Arrow and a two-tone grey teak AT. When I realized the links were wrapped, not solid, I sold the BA and let my wife have the AT (she'd been begging for it anyway ;-)).

I'm even leery of buying a solid-gold Omega without being able to inspect the inner portion of the center link.


----------



## BarracksSi

Would the gold-over-steel links be purely for cost-cutting or for durability?


----------



## Betterthere

I resisted buying an all gold Seamaster back in the day (1990ish). At time I assumed was all 18k gold. 

How much is the platinum version of the SM300 going to sell for? Hopefully it includes a free trip to Switzerland to pick it up.


----------



## Betterthere

Baselworld 2014: Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial. Live Macro Pictures and Pricing.


----------



## iinsic

BarracksSi said:


> Would the gold-over-steel links be purely for cost-cutting or for durability?


Well, there is no denying that gold-coated-steel is more durable than solid gold, but - yes - it is entirely a cost-cutting measure. They sell you a two-tone watch for 60-65% of a Rolex two-tone and you're like, "Woo hoo! I can't believe what a bargain this is!" Then you find out that the bracelet on your Omega is about 1% gold, compared to perhaps 35% for the Rolex. Clever, no?


----------



## sblantipodi

iinsic said:


> My objection to Omega's two-tone is that they do not do true gold center links. Instead, they wrap a 1-2mm sheet of gold around a steel core. That would work for most people, but I would think that, after a half-dozen services and polishings, the center links would be wearing quite thin. Rolex, on the other hand, has solid gold center links. Until Omega stops doing their two-tone bracelets on the cheap, I can't consider them a true competitor to Rolex and other watch companies who produce the genuine article.


This is a news for me.


----------



## Alessio Scala

BarracksSi said:


> Would the gold-over-steel links be purely for cost-cutting or for durability?


i am sure that is more durable but when i buy one think that is called "gold" i like to have GOLD not a layered steel or at last want to have this clarely specified!


----------



## Mcbeck

iinsic said:


> My objection to Omega's two-tone is that they do not do true gold center links. Instead, they wrap a 1-2mm sheet of gold around a steel core. That would work for most people, but I would think that, after a half-dozen services and polishings, the center links would be wearing quite thin. Rolex, on the other hand, has solid gold center links. Until Omega stops doing their two-tone bracelets on the cheap, I can't consider them a true competitor to Rolex and other watch companies who produce the genuine article.


According the Omega website, their gold watches are solid 18K gold . Where did you get your information?
http://www.omegawatches.com/customer-service/faq

Are OMEGA's gold watches made of solid gold or are they gold-plated?

All OMEGA's gold watches (red, orange, white or yellow gold) are made of 18k solid gold.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gippo

Mcbeck said:


> According the Omega website, their gold watches are solid 18K gold . Where did you get your information?
> OMEGA Watches: FAQ
> 
> Are OMEGA's gold watches made of solid gold or are they gold-plated?
> 
> All OMEGA's gold watches (red, orange, white or yellow gold) are made of 18k solid gold.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Only Rolex builds watches in solid gold, super steel, chrono superlatives,original gas, and cosmograph superantimagnetic ;-)


----------



## amartolos

Pics from a Greek watch forum


----------



## iinsic

Mcbeck said:


> Where did you get your information?


I got my information by personally inspecting four two-tone Omegas (stainless and 18k gold), produced over a 17 year period. It's not a new practice for them.

Lest there be any confusion, I never mentioned gold-plated. The gold-wrapped center links have a solid gold outer layer. It's just that the entire link is not solid gold. In fact, less than 10 percent of it is solid gold.

As for their all-gold watches, I'm sure they don't employ this little cost-saving subterfuge. And that's what you read about on their website. But I would never buy one without first disassembling a bracelet and verifying it with my own eyes.


----------



## refugio

iinsic said:


> I got my information by personally inspecting four two-tone Omegas (stainless and 18k gold), produced over a 17 year period. *It's not a new practice for them.*
> 
> ...The gold-wrapped center links have a solid gold outer layer. It's just that the entire link is not solid gold. In fact, less than 10 percent of it is solid gold.


It's not a universal practice with Omega either. The titanium & gold Polaris models of the 80s were indeed solid gold links, the ss & gold bracelets were gold-"capped", and of course the cases were gold-"inlaid". My ss & gold pre-Bond at Bienne right now (should be getting it back any day!) has gold-"bonded" bezel and gold-"capped" links.

As Michael Mooney recently wrote to me, "Even with capped, inlaid, or bonded material, we tend to be conservative in approaching the refurbishment."


----------



## sblantipodi

iinsic said:


> I got my information by personally inspecting four two-tone Omegas (stainless and 18k gold), produced over a 17 year period. It's not a new practice for them.
> 
> Lest there be any confusion, I never mentioned gold-plated. The gold-wrapped center links have a solid gold outer layer. It's just that the entire link is not solid gold. In fact, less than 10 percent of it is solid gold.
> 
> As for their all-gold watches, I'm sure they don't employ this little cost-saving subterfuge. And that's what you read about on their website. But I would never buy one without first disassembling a bracelet and verifying it with my own eyes.


it could be very interesting in knowing in wich model they use this "cost saving feature".
are you sure that the cost saving feature is used on newer model too?
are you sure for SM300?


----------



## RileyM

I reserved my opinion until I had time to take in the watch. I love it. BUT (as others have stated) why oh why does it have to be so polished? It doesn't match the go anywhere philosophy of this watch and it's seriously putting me off a watch I would otherwise be wanting to buy.


----------



## iinsic

sblantipodi said:


> it could be very interesting in knowing in wich model they use this "cost saving feature".
> are you sure that the cost saving feature is used on newer model too?
> are you sure for SM300?


A leopard doesn't change its spots. :think:


----------



## refugio

iinsic said:


> A leopard doesn't change its spots. :think:


Oh crap, it's quartz?


----------



## Ramblin man

Wish it had baton hands, original be damned.


----------



## sblantipodi

iinsic said:


> A leopard doesn't change its spots. :think:


but things changes.


----------



## Ferrari 312T

Ok. I always liked the 2913. It is why I bought a 1st gen PO

I like the idea. But for some reason Omega have a good idea in reproducing their classics but it is the little details they mess up

What I like

1. Straight lugs

2. Simple dial

3. Hands

4. Movement. Nothing wrong with putting the latest in it. 

5. Lack of applied logo. Like the original

6. Bezel style. Like the coin style 

7. Symmetrical dial with no date

BUT

1. Polished centre links - it is a diver!

2. Faux patina and a ceramic bezel together.... One is aged and one is new technology. 

3. Sandwich dial. When have Omega ever have sandwich dials? Sandiwch dials belong on Panerai's 

4. Where is the triangle at 12 on the bezel? It. Is missing a standard feature on a divers bezel. It was a noticeable thing on the 2913 so why remove altogether

5. Master coaxial on the dial? Why not just seamaster 300? I hate too much writing on dials when it is meant to be a simple design. 

6. Sapphire. Not a deal breaker but hesalite is so nice. People still use it in new models and true to original

Omega. Reproductions are simple. Stick a the new movement in, use better quality bracelets but with the same look, and keep the rest the same. Ceramic bezels would be ok if they looked the same as the original but they don't. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thebusinessend

Will this replace the Current 300M all together?


----------



## BarracksSi

thebusinessend said:


> Will this replace the Current 300M *all together*?


...... "Will this replace the current 300m?"....









Heh... sorry.  I hope it doesn't, as I like the SMP 300 quite a bit. But, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## thebusinessend

I was at the store yesterday to try the watch on. I have my mind set on buying it but oddly I didnt get that giddy feeling I was expecting when I tried it on. Maybe its the bracelet, maybe its because a new version is coming out soon, maybe its the ceramic bezel. I though I loved it but not I am on the fence...



BarracksSi said:


> ...... "Will this replace the current 300m?"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh... sorry.  I hope it doesn't, as I like the SMP 300 quite a bit. But, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## HugoSon

thebusinessend said:


> I was at the store yesterday to try the watch on. I have my mind set on buying it but oddly I didnt get that giddy feeling I was expecting when I tried it on.
> ...


You found a store where you could try it already? Where?


----------



## Merv

BarracksSi said:


> ...... "Will this replace the current 300m?"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh... sorry.  I hope it doesn't, as I like the SMP 300 quite a bit. But, it wouldn't surprise me.


Surely you can't be serious?


----------



## iinsic

Merv said:


> Surely you can't be serious?


I am serious. And don't call me "Shirley."


----------



## BarracksSi

thebusinessend said:


> I was at the store yesterday to try the watch on. I have my mind set on buying it but oddly I didnt get that giddy feeling I was expecting when I tried it on. Maybe its the bracelet, maybe its because a new version is coming out soon, maybe its the ceramic bezel. I though I loved it but not I am on the fence...


You mean the SMP, with the skeleton hands? Speaking for myself, I like it because it's unique. I could also justify it to myself more easily because it's not as dressy as an AT, yet still sleeker than a PO. If I was told to buy an Omega right now, it's what I would get.


----------



## Mcbeck

Earlier in this thread the discussion came up about the use and extent of gold in the new two toned Omega bracelets. So I was curious about the claim one of the posters made about how little actual gold there is in the gold links.

So I contacted Omega and asked them about that claim. Here was the response from Omega:
Thank you for your inquiry.

The information is inaccurate. All newer OMEGA Seamaster watches which are fitted with a two tone-bracelet are made of stainless steel and solid gold 18K, no steel inside.

Best regards,

_Client Support Specialist_
_Sales Support, Omega_

_The Swatch Group U.S., Inc_
_1200 Harbor Boulevard, 7[SUP]th[/SUP] Floor_
_Weehawken, NJ 07086_
_201-271-4799_​===================END QUOTE=============

So, if the use of a gold overlay on steel in their two tone Omega bracelets was a practice in the past, it is no longer true.


----------



## acdelco

Thank you for the clarification.


Mcbeck said:


> Earlier in this thread the discussion came up about the use and extent of gold in the new two toned Omega bracelets. So I was curious about the claim one of the posters made about how little actual gold there is in the gold links.
> 
> So I contacted Omega and asked them about that claim. Here was the response from Omega:
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> The information is inaccurate. All newer OMEGA Seamaster watches which are fitted with a two tone-bracelet are made of stainless steel and solid gold 18K, no steel inside.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> _Client Support Specialist_
> _Sales Support, Omega_
> 
> _The Swatch Group U.S., Inc_
> _1200 Harbor Boulevard, 7[SUP]th[/SUP] Floor_
> _Weehawken, NJ 07086_
> _201-271-4799_​===================END QUOTE=============
> 
> So, if the use a gold overlay on steel in their two tone Omega bracelets was a practice in the past, it is no longer true.


----------



## RileyM

Mcbeck said:


> Earlier in this thread the discussion came up about the use and extent of gold in the new two toned Omega bracelets. So I was curious about the claim one of the posters made about how little actual gold there is in the gold links.
> 
> So I contacted Omega and asked them about that claim. Here was the response from Omega:
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> The information is inaccurate. All newer OMEGA Seamaster watches which are fitted with a two tone-bracelet are made of stainless steel and solid gold 18K, no steel inside.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> _Client Support Specialist_
> _Sales Support, Omega_
> 
> _The Swatch Group U.S., Inc_
> _1200 Harbor Boulevard, 7[SUP]th[/SUP] Floor_
> _Weehawken, NJ 07086_
> _201-271-4799_​===================END QUOTE=============
> 
> So, if the use a gold overlay on steel in their two tone Omega bracelets was a practice in the past, it is no longer true.


Good work. I wonder at what point this change was made (assuming it was once the practice)


----------



## iinsic

Mcbeck said:


> Earlier in this thread the discussion came up about the use and extent of gold in the new two toned Omega bracelets. So I was curious about the claim one of the posters made about how little actual gold there is in the gold links.
> 
> So I contacted Omega and asked them about that claim. Here was the response from Omega:
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> The information is inaccurate. All newer OMEGA Seamaster watches which are fitted with a two tone-bracelet are made of stainless steel and solid gold 18K, no steel inside.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Client Support Specialist
> Sales Support, Omega
> 
> The Swatch Group U.S., Inc
> 1200 Harbor Boulevard, 7th Floor
> Weehawken, NJ 07086
> 201-271-4799
> ===================END QUOTE=============
> 
> So, if the use a gold overlay on steel in their two tone Omega bracelets was a practice in the past, it is no longer true.


That is an encouraging development, given that they have escalated pricing of two-tone watches to Rolex territory. But before I bought one, the AD or OB would have to disassemble the bracelet and prove it to me. Once bitten, twice shy.

The fact that Omega for years used gold-wrapped center links, without making it abundantly clear that such was their practice, always has left a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## Merv

Merv said:


> Surely you can't be serious?





iinsic said:


> I am serious. And don't call me "Shirley."


----------



## Betterthere

Mcbeck said:


> Earlier in this thread the discussion came up about the use and extent of gold in the new two toned Omega bracelets. So I was curious about the claim one of the posters made about how little actual gold there is in the gold links.
> 
> So I contacted Omega and asked them about that claim. Here was the response from Omega:
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> The information is inaccurate. All newer OMEGA Seamaster watches which are fitted with a two tone-bracelet are made of stainless steel and solid gold 18K, no steel inside.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> _Client Support Specialist_
> _Sales Support, Omega_
> 
> _The Swatch Group U.S., Inc_
> _1200 Harbor Boulevard, 7[SUP]th[/SUP] Floor_
> _Weehawken, NJ 07086_
> _201-271-4799_​===================END QUOTE=============
> 
> So, if the use of a gold overlay on steel in their two tone Omega bracelets was a practice in the past, it is no longer true.


Thx for the clarification ... the web is a dangerous place for information


----------



## KyleTexas

No XL version ? Yawn..... They finally went the right direction with the PO offering 46mm .. Sorry, but a diver in 41mm is small. Breitling SOH 46mm.. Omega PO 46mm .. hitting the mark. 48mm Oris Pro Diver Date.. awesome. Very disappointing.


----------



## acdelco

Exactly.


julywest said:


> Thx for the clarification ... the web is a dangerous place for information


----------



## iinsic

acdelco said:


> Exactly.


I am gratified that so many are relieved that Omega now uses all gold center links. But I'm not sure I appreciate what's being implied about the veracity of my personal experience with four different Omega two-tone watches.


----------



## Betterthere

Only personal experience I had was with a 18k/SS Seamaster and those little internal links were supposed to be solid but I admit I did not saw one in half.


----------



## acdelco

No one, including me, implied anything about the "veracity" of your personal experience.


iinsic said:


> I am gratified that so many are relieved that Omega now uses all gold center links. But I'm not sure I appreciate what's being implied about the veracity of my personal experience with four different Omega two-tone watches.


----------



## AAMC

iinsic said:


> I am gratified that so many are relieved that Omega now uses all gold center links. But I'm not sure I appreciate what's being implied about the veracity of my personal experience with four different Omega two-tone watches.


no worries...I saw a pic while ago (1 /2 years?!?) where was clear that the gold links had a steel core....just can't find the pic....


----------



## Mcbeck

iinsic said:


> I am gratified that so many are relieved that Omega now uses all gold center links. But I'm not sure I appreciate what's being implied about the veracity of my personal experience with four different Omega two-tone watches.


The reason I contacted Omega was to see whether if the current Omega two-toned bracelets were as you described ..... since their FAQ page said that they use solid 18K gold in their watches. Since I bought my wife a two-toned ladies Constellation this past Fall, I was very curious to see what they would say. Granted, the nature of the gold in the bracelets on the Constellation doesn't lend itself to a gold overlay on steel, I still wondered.


----------



## TitanCi

Boy im glad they still have the PO. AT FIRST i liked the watch and welcomed it, but I dunno anymore... Maybe it's the faux patina thats killing it for me; I thought the 2500 PO did a good job of carrying the old SM 300 heritage. Obviously this looks the part, but I am glad the PO still exists. 

I hope to see it in the flesh one day soon!


Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## GaryF

Ferrari 312T said:


> Ok. I always liked the 2913. It is why I bought a 1st gen PO
> 
> I like the idea. But for some reason Omega have a good idea in reproducing their classics but it is the little details they mess up
> 
> What I like
> 
> 1. Straight lugs
> 
> 2. Simple dial
> 
> 3. Hands
> 
> 4. Movement. Nothing wrong with putting the latest in it.
> 
> 5. Lack of applied logo. Like the original
> 
> 6. Bezel style. Like the coin style
> 
> 7. Symmetrical dial with no date
> 
> BUT
> 
> 1. Polished centre links - it is a diver!
> 
> 2. Faux patina and a ceramic bezel together.... One is aged and one is new technology.
> 
> 3. Sandwich dial. When have Omega ever have sandwich dials? Sandiwch dials belong on Panerai's
> 
> 4. Where is the triangle at 12 on the bezel? It. Is missing a standard feature on a divers bezel. It was a noticeable thing on the 2913 so why remove altogether
> 
> 5. Master coaxial on the dial? Why not just seamaster 300? I hate too much writing on dials when it is meant to be a simple design.
> 
> 6. Sapphire. Not a deal breaker but hesalite is so nice. People still use it in new models and true to original
> 
> Omega. Reproductions are simple. Stick a the new movement in, use better quality bracelets but with the same look, and keep the rest the same. Ceramic bezels would be ok if they looked the same as the original but they don't.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'm with you on most points but...

It isn't a sandwich dial. The markers are recessed and filled with lume which is exactly the same as the original. There was a great macro shot of 2913 somewhere but I'm afraid I can't remember where.

Also, I think the dial is pretty clean compared to most divers. The Po I'm wearing at the moment says:

OMEGA
_Seamaster_
Professional
co-axial
chronometer
600M/2000ft

A Submariner has:

ROLEX
Oyster Perpetual
SUBMARINER
1000ft = 300M
SUPERLATIVE CHRONOMETER
OFFICIALLY CERTIFIED

The new SM300 just has:

OMEGA
_Seamaster_
Master Co-axial
Chronometer


----------



## Mcbeck

TitanCi said:


> Boy im glad they still have the PO. AT FIRST i liked the watch and welcomed it, but I dunno anymore... Maybe it's the faux patina thats killing it for me; I thought the 2500 PO did a good job of carrying the old SM 300 heritage. Obviously this looks the part, but I am glad the PO still exists.


The faux patina is the same approach Jaeger LeCoultre went with their vintage redo of their Memovox Deep Sea diver as well. Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Vintage Chronograph | Luxury watches | Jaeger-LeCoultre E-boutique

I think they both look great.


----------



## acdelco

Alot of people complain about the faux patina look...but, if you want to reproduce the vintage look in their modern models ( which Omega wants to do) and marry state of the art technology, how else are you supposed to do it? It's okay to be critical...but I think the internet breeds a little too much negativity. Especially when it comes to stuff like this--


Mcbeck said:


> The faux patina is the same approach Jaeger LeCoultre went with their vintage redo of their Memovox Deep Sea diver as well. Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Vintage Chronograph | Luxury watches | Jaeger-LeCoultre E-boutique
> 
> I think they both look great.
> 
> View attachment 1452166
> View attachment 1452167


----------



## Hatman14

I love it, something a bit different, nothing wrong with a different coloured lume.... I think they nailed it, it's as close to the original as they could have got it....


----------



## cuts33

Hatman14 said:


> I love it, something a bit different, nothing wrong with a different coloured lume.... I think they nailed it, it's as close to the original as they could have got it....


For me nailing it would be to brush out the bracelet and remove the "3" and add a date window with a beveled surround.

To me it then becomes an everyday wearer.


----------



## rmccullough21

Hatman14 said:


> I love it, something a bit different, nothing wrong with a different coloured lume.... I think they nailed it, it's as close to the original as they could have got it....


I agree. This will be my first Omega. I have always been drawn to the more retro designs and this one I really like. I already have pre-ordered one from an AD. I turn 30 in November, which is supposed to be when it's released, so it'll be a birthday present to myself!!


----------



## Hatman14

cuts33 said:


> For me nailing it would be to brush out the bracelet and remove the "3" and add a date window with a beveled surround.
> 
> To me it then becomes an everyday wearer.


Am I wrong in thinking the original had polished links too? I'm not overly fussed on a date but I can see why you'd want one tho


----------



## Hatman14

rmccullough21 said:


> I agree. This will be my first Omega. I have always been drawn to the more retro designs and this one I really like. I already have pre-ordered one from an AD. I turn 30 in November, which is supposed to be when it's released, so it'll be a birthday present to myself!!


Very jealous 

My tastes have changed too and prefer the more retro designs too, I think the only way this watch could have been better is if it was 39-40mm but 41mm is fine for me!

It's a way off yet but congrats on your 30th and your purchase! Post pics when you do!


----------



## Betterthere

rmccullough21 said:


> I agree. This will be my first Omega. I have always been drawn to the more retro designs and this one I really like. I already have pre-ordered one from an AD. I turn 30 in November, which is supposed to be when it's released, so it'll be a birthday present to myself!!


Asked this a couple of times no answer... when you preordered from an AD was there a % down?


----------



## Betterthere

acdelco said:


> Alot of people complain about the faux patina look...but, if you want to reproduce the vintage look in their modern models ( which Omega wants to do) and marry state of the art technology, how else are you supposed to do it? It's okay to be critical...but I think the internet breeds a little too much negativity. Especially when it comes to stuff like this--


Agree. This thread is a great example IMO.


----------



## rmccullough21

julywest said:


> Asked this a couple of times no answer... when you preordered from an AD was there a % down?


Yes, there was. I put $1000 down to guarantee that I would get it when one comes in.


----------



## Betterthere

rmccullough21 said:


> Yes, there was. I put $1000 down to guarantee that I would get it when one comes in.


Thx was beginning to think it was just my breath ... to push the envelope did they discuss price yet?


----------



## rmccullough21

julywest said:


> Thx was beginning to think it was just my breath ... to push the envelope did they discuss price yet?


They were still unsure of exactly what it was going to be. At most in US it will retail for $6600, at minimum $6000 is what they told me. Still waiting to find out, hoping for the low end haha


----------



## munichblue

rmccullough21 said:


> They were still unsure of exactly what it was going to be. At most in US it will retail for $6600, at minimum $6000 is what they told me. Still waiting to find out, hoping for the low end haha


I didn't read all 36 pages and don't know if this was mentioned before but according to Omega the retailprice in Europe will be EUR 4.850,-


----------



## samanator

Watch Time posted $6000 (AD confirmed) as the starting point and a $2700-$3000 (AD) jump to get the Ti with the blue. I've not seen any of the pricing on any of the TT and other gold models. This separation seems to follow the same pricing pattern that the 9300 Speedy Moon watch has between the levels. Apparently Titanium has become a precious metal? The SS with Black ceramic is starting to look a lot better than the Blue to me.


----------



## Merv

samanator said:


> The SS with Black ceramic is starting to look a lot better than the Blue to me.


Yep, especially considering that this watch shouldn't be weighing in at 230gms like a PO XL. The more manageable weight of the black SM300 makes the extra cost for the blue harder to justify. It would come down to purely aesthetics for many and I for one aren't too keen to pay a $3k premium for a pretty colour.


----------



## Shade

The faux patina is definitely not for everyone - but as mentioned - thats the only way to "marry" old and new!

So I guess it comes down to personal taste and opinion. I for one would gladly have the real vintage version should one come up with great condition at a sensible price.. However I wont diss this new model either because I like it! (Except the bracelet)


----------



## Gharddog03

This is a fine looking piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfrider

acdelco said:


> Alot of people complain about the faux patina look...but, if you want to reproduce the vintage look in their modern models ( which Omega wants to do) and marry state of the art technology, how else are you supposed to do it? It's okay to be critical...but I think the internet breeds a little too much negativity. Especially when it comes to stuff like this--


I have no problem with the faux patina. I think it looks cool and makes the watch look more retro and adds a little color. If you don't like it, perhaps just think of it as orange-ish lume. There, I've freed you from having to worry about it :-d


----------



## acdelco

I agree with you completely on the faux patina. And it actually astounds me that more don't have *your* perception. You never freed me from anything  . I was jabbing at all the internet complainers/whiners. Never ceases to amaze me the sheer amount of negativity there is on the internet...and watch forums are the LEAST negative from what I've seen, relatively speaking. LOL


Surfrider said:


> I have no problem with the faux patina. I think it looks cool and makes the watch look more retro and adds a little color. If you don't like it, perhaps just think of it as orange-ish lume. There, I've freed you from having to worry about it :-d


----------



## Surfrider

acdelco said:


> I agree with you completely on the faux patina. And it actually astounds me that more don't have *your* perception. You never freed me from anything  . I was jabbing at all the internet complainers/whiners. Never ceases to amaze me the sheer amount of negativity there is on the internet...and watch forums are the LEAST negative from what I've seen, relatively speaking. LOL


Most definitely, and that's how I understood your comment. What I mean is, I understood you were okay with the faux patina and don't like all the negativity. We're in agreement on all counts


----------



## Jimithesaint

[QUOTE=samanator;7669661Apparently Titanium has become a precious metal? 

Is that true? Has titanium become a precious metal?? Please forgive my ignorance but I wasn't aware of that. Crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

OK, I finally got round to brushing out the bracelet.

Before and after.


----------



## jsong831

I like the older one better this is too common

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

Muddy250 said:


> OK, I finally got round to brushing out the bracelet.
> 
> Before and after.


It's always nice to see what the bracelet would look like all-brushed. Definitely an improvement to me. Cheers to Chris for taking the time to do this.

However, it makes it even more graphic how far out the endlink/bracelet pivot extends from the watch. The OAL of the case is meaningless, because that pivot will add at least 5mm to the length.


----------



## solesman

Big improvement but those lugs are just too long..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuts33

Don't like the PCL's on this one. 

I also don't think the all brushed looks any better. 

I guess I just don't like the bracelet they used in general. 

Maybe someone can negotiate an extra $1000 off and tell them to keep the bracelet. Would probably look better and wear smaller on a NATO. 

Probably only new release $6K+ watch I would say that about.


----------



## Surfrider

iinsic said:


> ...how far out the endlink/bracelet pivot extends from the watch. The OAL of the case is meaningless, because that pivot will add at least 5mm to the length.


This is the same issue I have with a Planet Ocean. Granted, I love the Planet Ocean and this 'issue' is extremely minor to me. However, the fact that the endlinks are male and jut-out further than the lugs, the overall length is pretty significantly increased. If the PO had female solid end links, it would fit a wrist my size a little better. Again, I still love the PO and still am considering getting another one. You post just reminded me of it, though.


----------



## Merv

I've seen very successful attempts at brushing PCLs on watches like the GMT Master II and the AT Captain's Watch, but that was due to the lugs on those watches being all, or mostly, brushed.

On watches like this new SM300, and the Rolex Datejust, the lugs are highly polished and I find it hard to imagine that brushing the existing bracelet would work well.


----------



## gippo




----------



## Surfrider

Merv said:


> I've seen very successful attempts at brushing PCLs on watches like the GMT Master II and the AT Captain's Watch, but that was due to the lugs on those watches being all, or mostly, brushed.
> 
> On watches like this new SM300, and the Rolex Datejust, the lugs are highly polished and I find it hard to imagine that brushing the existing bracelet would work well.


I agree. If the top surfaces of the lugs were also brushed, then brushing the bracelet center links would look fine. As it is, doing so probably wouldn't look right.


----------



## Muddy250

gippo said:


> View attachment 1466247


When you see it in context like this it looks much better. I actually like the effect with the PCL's and polished lugs and I think it might be missing a few cues, like the triangle at 12 but it's still a good looking piece. I also think that the aged lume will look a lot less aged in reality. I can't wait to actually see one, I think, like many Omegas, photos don't do it justice and this might be a difficult one to hand back. Especially in blue.

I'd love to see an interview with someone from the design team talking about how they chose which elements to include and which to leave out on this one.


----------



## HugoSon

As always: try it on your wrist first; then judge.


----------



## solesman

As my dear friend from Yorkshire often says "yer doomed" :-d



Muddy250 said:


> When you see it in context like this it looks much better. I actually like the effect with the PCL's and polished lugs and I think it might be missing a few cues, like the triangle at 12 but it's still a good looking piece. I also think that the aged lume will look a lot less aged in reality. I can't wait to actually see one, I think, like many Omegas, photos don't do it justice and this might be a difficult one to hand back. Especially in blue.
> 
> I'd love to see an interview with someone from the design team talking about how they chose which elements to include and which to leave out on this one.


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> As my dear friend from Yorkshire often says "yer doomed" :-d


You may be right there mate. 😊


----------



## solesman

As much as I want to like this watch I can't. Oh well its keeps £5K in the bank :-!

I showed it to my missus and she thinks its "boring" Ladies eh? :-d


----------



## Betterthere

After talking to Rob at toppers today about another watch and discussing this one which he has seen and held, I will soon be joining his wait list.


----------



## rmccullough21

julywest said:


> After talking to Rob at toppers today about another watch and discussing this one which he has seen and held, I will soon be joining his wait list.


I am already on that list! I can't wait!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

gippo said:


> View attachment 1466247


At first glance this does look extremely classy and stylish. My eyes were drawn first to the PCLs. In their brand new state in this pic they look very classy. Obviously, maintaining that pristine look will be an issue, once the scratches start.

One thing I do notice when studying this pic again, and glancing upwards, starting from bracelet then to dial, is that the matte appearance of the dial and bezel don't match that well with the high polish and gloss of the bracelet. Maybe the pic is misleading in terms of the appearance of the bezel and dial, but to me there's a bit of a disconnect there. It looks like an all brushed bracelet would've suited it more. Do I get the Captain Obvious award for that last sentence? :-d


----------



## solesman

:-d

As posted by Rob a while back 



Merv said:


> At first glance this does look extremely classy and stylish. My eyes were drawn first to the PCLs. In their brand new state in this pic they look very classy. Obviously, maintaining that pristine look will be an issue, once the scratches start.
> 
> One thing I do notice when studying this pic again, and glancing upwards, starting from bracelet then to dial, is that the matte appearance of the dial and bezel don't match that well with the high polish and gloss of the bracelet. Maybe the pic is misleading in terms of the appearance of the bezel and dial, but to me there's a bit of a disconnect there. It looks like an all brushed bracelet would've suited it more. Do I get the Captain Obvious award for that last sentence? :-d


----------



## iinsic

gippo said:


> View attachment 1466247





Merv said:


> At first glance this does look extremely classy and stylish. My eyes were drawn first to the PCLs. In their brand new state in this pic they look very classy. Obviously, maintaining that pristine look will be an issue, once the scratches start.
> 
> One thing I do notice when studying this pic again, and glancing upwards, starting from bracelet then to dial, is that the matte appearance of the dial and bezel don't match that well with the high polish and gloss of the bracelet. Maybe the pic is misleading in terms of the appearance of the bezel and dial, but to me there's a bit of a disconnect there. It looks like an all brushed bracelet would've suited it more. Do I get the Captain Obvious award for that last sentence? :-d


I finally realized what I don't like about the new SM300. I have, for at least a couple of years now, adopted the "only watch" metric in evaluating new watch purchases (i.e. - if it is a watch I could be content with as my one-and-only), and it has become ingrained to the point of being subconscious. Thus, when I look at any watch, my gut "like" or "dislike" reaction is keyed to that criteria. And, for all of its flourishes, history and good design points, the SM300 loses out - at least with me - as a potential "only watch." In fact, it's not even close. The photo above, while gorgeous, does not look like a watch I would be happy with for the rest of my life (and having flipped about 100 in the last few years, mostly divers, I'm pretty clear on what _won't_ make me happy ;-)).

Admittedly, even considering if a watch qualifies as an "only watch" doesn't guarantee that it will retain that status. My Sub-C, Daytona, Skyfall AT, Broad Arrow, Planet Ocean and several others bear silent testimony to that truth. So if an "only watch" wound up getting the axe, what chance does a watch that doesn't rise to that standard have? :think:


----------



## AAMC

iinsic said:


> I finally realized what I don't like about the new SM300. I have, for at least a couple of years now, adopted the "only watch" metric in evaluating new watch purchases (i.e. - if it is a watch I could be content with as my one-and-only), and it has become ingrained to the point of being subconscious. Thus, when I look at any watch, my gut "like" or "dislike" reaction is keyed to that criteria. And, for all of its flourishes, history and good design points, the SM300 loses out - at least with me - as a potential "only watch." In fact, it's not even close. The photo above, while gorgeous, does not look like a watch I would be happy with for the rest of my life (and having flipped about 100 in the last few years, mostly divers, I'm pretty clear on what _won't_ make me happy ;-)).
> 
> Admittedly, even considering if a watch qualifies as an "only watch" doesn't guarantee that it will retain that status. My Sub-C, Daytona, Skyfall AT, Broad Arrow, Planet Ocean and several others bear silent testimony to that truth. So if an "only watch" wound up getting the axe, what chance does a watch that doesn't rise to that standard have? :think:


I'm not convinced but must say that it's growing on me....mainly because I can't find much of competition.

I have around 4.500€ to buy a new sports watch, 3 hands or Chrono (Omega or other brand)...but I can't find anything that appeals to me in that price range...
I kinda like the new IWC Aquatimer and Ingenieur but both are around 900€\1000€ higher than this one....I know that my budget it's limited in the grand scheme of watches but anyway it's my hard earned money and I would like to spend it on a somewhat exclusive watch and even if IWC has what someone says "great fit and finishing", "the best bracelets"....blllablala...I can't overcome the regular ETA (in this case Sellita) inside of them.

Am I missing something? Some model? Brand?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Betterthere

Very nice picture. I look forward to seeing one in the flesh. I would think by now all posters are in the Yes No or Maybe camp


----------



## HJR

I've held back on commenting to see how it grew on me. And it has a little but not enough. I few people on this thread have touched on it, but the design is just incongruous. Polished elements speak toward contemporary styles, while the lume speak to something else. The flatish finished dial and bezel versus the polished elements. Anyways, it is a nice watch, but it is not a classic, which it could have been if executed differently.


----------



## Betterthere

Since resurrected threads seem to be in vogue: might be fun to read over this thread last posted in a year ago. I know at one point I was determined to own one then other watches got in the way. But now I do have one. Enjoy. 

Figured dantan would find it anyway eventually.


----------



## dantan

How dare you?! Haha; thanks for resurrecting this thread. Pics of yours? 



julywest said:


> Since resurrected threads seem to be in vogue: might be fun to read over this thread last posted in a year ago. I know at one point I was determined to own one then other watches got in the way. But now I do have one. Enjoy.
> 
> Figured dantan would find it anyway eventually.


----------



## Betterthere

dantan said:


> How dare you?! Haha; thanks for resurrecting this thread. Pics of yours?


YW there's some good discussion back in the day. I'm going with PCLs until scratched enough then maybe get brushed.


----------



## dantan

Thanks mate. Looks great!


----------



## napplegate

I personally really like the PCL's. I generally steer clear of flashy looking watches (I buy them for myself and not to impress others) but I find it attractive on this model. I plan on wearing my 300 on the bracelet until the PCL's get too scratched and then throwing it on a strap. Should turn the watch into a whole different beast and start the love of this watch all over again for me!


----------

